# Le scheletre nell'armadio



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Esse devono restare tali.
Dopo aver letto tante e più storie del confessionale di tradi, mi manca sempre un anello. Esso è importantissimo per il libretto delle rules che con enormi difficoltà sto redigendo con la contessina. 
Il primo capitolo di questo libretto si intitola:
FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Il secondo è dedicato alla esemplificazione della teoria generale dei bisogni dell'essere umano.
Il terzo parla della teoria della piramide.
Il quarto e qui casca l'asino, è come fanno i traditi ad accorgersi di essere traditi?
Siccome: ci sono tanti tipi di tradimento, noi vorremmo partire da quello che in questo forum colpisce tanto: quello sessuale:
Allora sono persuaso che un conto è entrare a casa un giorno prima del previsto e trovare tua moglie a fare certe cose con un uomo, un altro è spiare il cellulare della moglie e leggere certe cose. Un altro ancora è chiedere al partner: " Tu hai qualcosa che non va!" e lui/lei: " Eh si mi vedo con un'altra persona!"

Ora sono qui a chiedere:
Chi è stato vittima di un tradimento come ha fatto a beccare l'altro in fragrante?
E chi è adultero che passo falso ha commesso?


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esse devono restare tali.
> Dopo aver letto tante e più storie del confessionale di tradi, mi manca sempre un anello. Esso è importantissimo per il libretto delle rules che con enormi difficoltà sto redigendo con la contessina.
> Il primo capitolo di questo libretto si intitola:
> FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...


 
Proprio così: 
Io: "E' necessario che tentiamo di capire cosa ci sta succedendo. E' accaduto qualcosa? Io non ce la faccio più a reggerti così, per favore, spiegami!!!!"
Lei: "Cosa vuoi che ti dica, che ho una storia? Si, cel'ho!".

Il resto è disperazione


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esse devono restare tali.
> Dopo aver letto tante e più storie del confessionale di tradi, mi manca sempre un anello. Esso è importantissimo per il libretto delle rules che con enormi difficoltà sto redigendo con la contessina.
> Il primo capitolo di questo libretto si intitola:
> FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...



Mà, Conte.
Un libro che spieghi la teoria Conte-Maraini, niente da dire, perchè no.

Se ne volete fare un manuale del perfetto traditore... mi sa che ci sono già.

Quando non si viene scoperti? Quando si è glaciali, quando non ti frega nulla delle persone con cui te la fai e quindi non senti il bisogno di altro che di quegli incontri fugaci e asettici, e tutte le energie sono concentrate nel non farti scoprire. Traditori seriali....

Quando si viene scoperti? Quando sei coinvolto, quando voli per il piacere, quando ti innamori. Quando sei pieno di sensi di colpa, quando stai male.
In tal caso non ci sono manuali che tengano, vieni scoperto perchè in fondo lo vuoi.


----------



## cleo81 (3 Settembre 2010)

Non vieni scoperto quando non hai la percezione di fare del male all'altro, per questo non hai sensi di colpa.
Quando senti che il tradimento (e qui fioccheranno insulti) in realtà fa bene al tuo rapporto "ufficiale". Quando pensi che da quando tradisci sei più felice della tua vita, e paradossalmente dai molto di più rispetto a prima al marito/fidanzato.

Non vieni scoperto quando l'altra persona non indaga su di te. 
(Io non riuscirei a beccare un tradimento se non, come dici tu, Conte, beccando lui in flagranza di reato :mrgreen.
Tradita o traditrice, scapperei da chi mi controlla la borsa.
Tradita o traditrice, non controllerei mai un portafoglio, un telefono o il posto di lavoro.


----------



## cleo81 (3 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mà, Conte.
> Un libro che spieghi la teoria Conte-Maraini, niente da dire, perchè no.
> 
> Se ne volete fare un manuale del perfetto traditore... mi sa che ci sono già.
> ...


Quando ti innamori dell'amante devi per forza chiudere la storia. 
Se ti fai scoprire, è perché magari inconsciamente non hai il coraggio di chiudere e vuoi farlo fare all'altro. 
Atto di massima viltà.

Ma qui il Conte parlava di tradimenti... per sesso o svago...


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non vieni scoperto quando non hai la percezione di fare del male all'altro, per questo non hai sensi di colpa.
> Quando senti che il tradimento (e qui fioccheranno insulti) in realtà fa bene al tuo rapporto "ufficiale". Quando pensi che da quando tradisci sei più felice della tua vita, e paradossalmente dai molto di più rispetto a prima al marito/fidanzato.
> 
> Non vieni scoperto quando l'altra persona non indaga su di te.
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gqe1gwUusMw:carneval:


----------



## cleo81 (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esse devono restare tali.
> Dopo aver letto tante e più storie del confessionale di tradi, mi manca sempre un anello. Esso è importantissimo per il libretto delle rules che con enormi difficoltà sto redigendo con la contessina.
> Il primo capitolo di questo libretto si intitola:
> FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...


Ehm.... io se arrivo prima faccio sempre una telefonata. 
Amo programmare le mie giornate, sono razionale, e le brutte sorprese poi mi fanno venire mal di testa! :mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esse devono restare tali.
> Dopo aver letto tante e più storie del confessionale di tradi, mi manca sempre un anello. Esso è importantissimo per il libretto delle rules che con enormi difficoltà sto redigendo con la contessina.
> Il primo capitolo di questo libretto si intitola:
> FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...


Dai...ma questo succede solo nei film. Mi sono sempre chiesta quanto stupidità puossa albergare in un essere umano per fare un errore del genere!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Proprio così:
> Io: "E' necessario che tentiamo di capire cosa ci sta succedendo. E' accaduto qualcosa? Io non ce la faccio più a reggerti così, per favore, spiegami!!!!"
> Lei: "Cosa vuoi che ti dica, che ho una storia? Si, cel'ho!".
> 
> Il resto è disperazione


Ah però.
MAI. 
Neanche difronte alla corte marziale io direi certe cose a mia moglie.

Nel 2003 comunque anch'io dissi quella frase" Non ce la faccio più o cambiamo la situazione o me ne trovo un'altra."
Trovai.

Ma io ehm "potevo" eh?
" Ciao stasera vado da X"
Lei taceva.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah però.
> MAI.
> * Neanche difronte alla corte marziale io direi certe cose a mia moglie.*
> 
> ...


 ma se dici che è lei a spronarti a fartele (le storielle)


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quando si viene scoperti? Quando sei coinvolto, quando voli per il piacere, quando ti innamori. Quando sei pieno di sensi di colpa, quando stai male.
> In tal caso non ci sono manuali che tengano, vieni scoperto perchè in fondo lo vuoi.


:saggio:

Allora segno:
1) Come essere glaciali?
2) COme non restare coinvolti.
3) Come non innamorarsi.
4) Come eludere e scansare i sensi di colpa.

Nessun manuale solo una roba che suona così:
Sono in grado di fare certe cose o è meglio lasciar perdere?


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Dai...ma questo succede solo nei film. Mi sono sempre chiesta quanto stupidità puossa albergare in un essere umano per fare un errore del genere!


anch'io


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non vieni scoperto quando non hai la percezione di fare del male all'altro, per questo non hai sensi di colpa.
> Quando senti che il tradimento (e qui fioccheranno insulti) in realtà fa bene al tuo rapporto "ufficiale". Quando pensi che da quando tradisci sei più felice della tua vita, e paradossalmente dai molto di più rispetto a prima al marito/fidanzato.
> 
> Non vieni scoperto quando l'altra persona non indaga su di te.
> ...


Bene, grazie.
Detesto anch'io chi indaga troppo su di me.
Troppe domande spingono alla menzogna e alla giustificazione.
Allora nel mio testo sarà: come non permettere all'altro di controllare il telefono o la mail.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bene, grazie.
> Detesto anch'io chi indaga troppo su di me.
> Troppe domande spingono alla menzogna e alla giustificazione.
> * Allora nel mio testo sarà: come non permettere all'altro di controllare il telefono o la mail.*


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Quando ti innamori dell'amante devi per forza chiudere la storia.
> Se ti fai scoprire, è perché magari inconsciamente non hai il coraggio di chiudere e vuoi farlo fare all'altro.
> Atto di massima viltà.
> 
> Ma qui il Conte parlava di tradimenti... per sesso o svago...


NO. Non si parla di tradimenti, ma di certi bisogni da soddisfare.

Hai citato una delle rules.
Se ti innamori sei perduto.
Bisogna avere le palle di chiudere.
Sopravvivenza XD.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


Non cominciare per favore resta in topic.
L'argomento non ti interessa o non è pertinente alle tue esperienze.
Lascia perdere. Per favore.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non cominciare per favore resta in topic.
> L'argomento non ti interessa o non è pertinente alle tue esperienze.
> Lascia perdere. Per favore.


davo solo un suggerimento
che modi:condom:


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Dai, Conte, rilassati un momento, eh?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Dai...ma questo succede solo nei film. Mi sono sempre chiesta quanto stupidità puossa albergare in un essere umano per fare un errore del genere!


Se non mi capita questo:
Io non sono un tradito.

Però ho una prova certa di aver subito un cornetto.
Infatti questa prova certa mi è servita.
Suona così.
X mi confida una sua scappatella.
Mi confida che poi tornata a casa si è data a suo marito.
Io le dico...lui ti ha fatto Y?
Lei...embè si.
Ma tu non avevi fatto Z prima?
Lei...no...

Scema se fai Y...lui se ne accorge...sai fu così che io ho beccato lei.
Lei...Oh cazzo e adesso? Tu Allora come hai reagito?

Io facendo w in modo tale da affermare la mia supremazia.:up:
Lei...grazie conte, starò più attenta la prossima volta.

Non posso dirvi come ho beccato mia moglie, perchè lei legge qui.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, Conte, rilassati un momento, eh?


Prevengo lo svacco sistematico ed endemico no?
Il 3d è serissimo...
Sono un ricercatore che raccoglie dati...
Poi come sai, io non sono affatto un bonaccione.
A me dà molto fastidio vedere come inesorabilmente si va nello svacco rendendo il forum illeggibile.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Prevengo lo svacco sistematico ed endemico no?
> Il 3d è serissimo...
> Sono un ricercatore che raccoglie dati...
> Poi come sai, io non sono affatto un bonaccione.
> A me dà molto fastidio vedere come inesorabilmente si va nello svacco rendendo il forum illeggibile.


li bue che da del cornuto all'asino:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
relax , "ricercatore"


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Prevengo lo svacco sistematico ed endemico no?
> Il 3d è serissimo...
> Sono un ricercatore che raccoglie dati...
> Poi come sai, io non sono affatto un bonaccione.
> A me dà molto fastidio vedere come inesorabilmente si va nello svacco rendendo il forum illeggibile.


Vorrei avere un decimo della tua capacità di prendersi sul serio


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

....... ma solo a volte


----------



## dave.one (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bene, grazie.
> Detesto anch'io chi indaga troppo su di me.
> Troppe domande spingono alla menzogna e alla giustificazione.
> Allora nel mio testo sarà: come non permettere all'altro di controllare il telefono o la mail.


Forse te lo sarai già chiesto Conte, ma perché uno si spinge fino a dover controllare la controparte? Gelosia? Dubbi sull'amore? Personalmente, risponderei che, se per caso sento tradito il rispetto che si deve avere di una persona (in questo caso me), farei di tutto per ripristinarlo. E' questione forse di orgoglio, ma sentirmi pigliato per i fondelli, quello no! Non lo tollero neanche un po'. E' come se mi si facesse passare per scemo o visionario, distorcendo la realtà.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> li bue che da del cornuto all'asino:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> relax , "ricercatore"


Tu come l'hai beccato?
Rispondi a questo poi svacca finchè ti pare.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Forse te lo sarai già chiesto Conte, ma perché uno si spinge fino a dover controllare la controparte? Gelosia? Dubbi sull'amore? Personalmente, risponderei che, se per caso sento tradito il rispetto che si deve avere di una persona (in questo caso me), farei di tutto per ripristinarlo. E' questione forse di orgoglio, ma sentirmi pigliato per i fondelli, quello no! Non lo tollero neanche un po'. E' come se mi si facesse passare per scemo o visionario, distorcendo la realtà.


Mah, non pensi sia brutto "controllare" l'altro?
Chi "deve" controllare è perchè pensa sempre male dell'altro.
Perchè se io ti dico che vado a bere un caffè con una, tu devi subito pensare che invece andremo a trombare?
Volgare e squallido no?


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu come l'hai beccato?
> Rispondi a questo poi svacca finchè ti pare.


Non l'ho beccato.
Non mi ha tradita. (imagino, se no non avrebbe avuto senso quel che scrivo dopo)
Mi aveva detto che  nel brevissimo periodo che in cui me ne ero andata di casa (io, per mia scelta per ragioni che nulla hanno a che fare con tradimenti)  era uscito a cena con una collega. L'ha detto per farmi ingelosire.
L'effetto non è stato quel che credeva, me ne sono andata definitivamente. Se dopo ci siamo rimessi insieme (separati, ognuno a casa sua) deduco che non mi abbia tradita neanche nel frattempo.. 
Ora posso svaccare?:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non l'ho beccato.
> Non mi ha tradita. (imagino, se no non avrebbe avuto senso quel che scrivo dopo)
> Mi aveva detto che  nel brevissimo periodo che in cui me ne ero andata di casa (io, per mia scelta per ragioni che nulla hanno a che fare con tradimenti)  era uscito a cena con una collega. L'ha detto per farmi ingelosire.
> L'effetto non è stato quel che credeva, me ne sono andata definitivamente. Se dopo ci siamo rimessi insieme (separati, ognuno a casa sua) deduco che non mi abbia tradita neanche nel frattempo..
> Ora posso svaccare?:carneval:



Si svacca pure, spero che le altre non ti seguano e che il 3d resti in topic.
Ma se non hai sventato un tradimento perchè sei intervenuta? sul 3d?
Mah...chi le capisce le donne...
Ma chi è stato a dirti che lui te l'ha detto per farti ingelosire.
Mah...bon stasera esco a cena con la Matraini.
Lei mi risponde: " Bon, così evito di prepararti la cena!".
Mah...
Ok...va ben sono io il marziano vivo su un altro pianeta.

Allora te ne sei andata semplicemente per un vero motivo no?
Non andavi d'accordo con lui.
Unico valido motivo (IMHO) per separarsi no?


----------



## dave.one (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah, non pensi sia brutto "controllare" l'altro?
> Chi "deve" controllare è perchè pensa sempre male dell'altro.
> Perchè se io ti dico che vado a bere un caffè con una, tu devi subito pensare che invece andremo a trombare?
> Volgare e squallido no?


A volte, non sarebbe meglio sapere PRIMA che qualcun altro venga a sapere ciò che tu scopriresti DOPO? Per di più, facendoci la figura del plum cake? Il che è peggio?
Quando hai dei sospetti su tuo marito o tua moglie (benedetto istinto, se solo lo avessi ascoltato di più...), che fai? te rosichi? Glie ne parli, ok; lei o lui nega. E non fa nulla per dissipare i tuoi dubbi. Vivere così non credo sia giusto, la fiducia vacilla e viene meno giorno dopo giorno, il rapporto si incrina inesorabilmente e invece di trovare punti di incontro, tutto diventa scontro. 
Insomma, se hai dei dubbi, un buon motivo (che sia giusto o no, non importa in questo momento), lo dovrai pure avere!


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah, non pensi sia brutto "controllare" l'altro?
> Chi "deve" controllare è perchè pensa sempre male dell'altro.
> Perchè se io ti dico che vado a bere un caffè con una, tu devi subito pensare che invece andremo a trombare?
> Volgare e squallido no?


bhè c'è l'ipotesi che uno si metta a controllare perchè ha dei segnali precisi.
sai benissimo che in molte coppie c'è una empatia e una conoscenza reciproca così grande che se qualcosa non "quadra"  ce ne si accorge subito.
e converrai che quando percepisci questi segnali difficilmente poi si rivelano infondati


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

Io ho scoperto che mio marito stava facendo il galletto con un'altra guardano i messaggi sul cellulare, in arrivo e inviati.
E' stato molto sciocco da parte sua non cancellarli.
Se hai dei dubbi sulla fedeltà del tuo partner, a mio avviso, non ti ci vuole molto a scoprire se i sospetti sono fondati o meno.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> bhè c'è l'ipotesi che uno si metta a controllare perchè ha dei segnali precisi.
> sai benissimo che in molte coppie c'è una empatia e una conoscenza reciproca così grande che se qualcosa non "quadra"  ce ne si accorge subito.
> e converrai che quando percepisci questi segnali difficilmente poi si rivelano infondati


Empatia?
Non nel rapporto con mia moglie.
No.
Ma spero che sia come dici tu, che ci sia in molte coppie.
Non ho mai percepito "certi" segnali.
Ma ammetto: chi è come me, totalmente ripiegato sul suo mondo interiore, appare agli altri molto distratto.
A volte la gente mi parla e io non la "ascolto"...sento e basta.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Io ho scoperto che mio marito stava facendo il galletto con un'altra guardano i messaggi sul cellulare, in arrivo e inviati.
> E' stato molto sciocco da parte sua non cancellarli.
> Se hai dei dubbi sulla fedeltà del tuo partner, a mio avviso, non ti ci vuole molto a scoprire se i sospetti sono fondati o meno.


Rules: cancellare sempre.
In genere non si cancellano...perchè è piacevole rileggerli.
Il cellulare è una macchina infernale.


----------



## Papero (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Io ho scoperto che mio marito stava facendo il galletto con un'altra guardano i messaggi sul cellulare, in arrivo e inviati.
> E' stato molto sciocco da parte sua non cancellarli.
> Se hai dei dubbi sulla fedeltà del tuo partner, a mio avviso, non ti ci vuole molto a scoprire se i sospetti sono fondati o meno.


Nel mio caso mia moglie essendo totalmente imbranata con i cellulari non avrebbe mai scoperto la mia tresca dal cellulare. Piuttosto mi vedeva spesso scrivere messaggi, ero diventato un professionista degli sms. Li scrivevo senza guardare la tastiera, velocissimo. Ma a mia moglie dicevo che li scrivevo ai miei amici... La sera del mio compleanno però, mentre tutti i miei amici erano in casa mia, le risultò difficile credere che quei messaggini che mi arrivavano e le mie risposte fossero per/dei miei amici... erano li! La tipa mi tempestava di sms apposta per mettermi nei casini (bucaiola stronza!!)


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Nel mio caso mia moglie essendo totalmente imbranata con i cellulari non avrebbe mai scoperto la mia tresca dal cellulare. Piuttosto mi vedeva spesso scrivere messaggi, ero diventato un professionista degli sms. Li scrivevo senza guardare la tastiera, velocissimo. Ma a mia moglie dicevo che li scrivevo ai miei amici... La sera del mio compleanno però, mentre tutti i miei amici erano in casa mia, le risultò difficile credere che quei messaggini che mi arrivavano e le mie risposte fossero per/dei miei amici... erano li! La tipa mi tempestava di sms apposta per mettermi nei casini (*bucaiola stronza*!!)


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: grullo tu che rispondevi


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rules: cancellare sempre.
> In genere non si cancellano...perchè è piacevole rileggerli.
> Il cellulare è una macchina infernale.


No dai Conte anche una psichella come me non ha mai lasciato un sms sul cell.
Avevo tolto anche l'impostazione che salva i messaggi inviati. e tutte le sere prima di rientrare cancellavo il registro delle chiamate.
Apro e chiudo parentesi, mio marito non tocca il mio cellulare ma sempre meglio non rischiare


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rules: cancellare sempre.
> In genere non si cancellano...perchè è piacevole rileggerli.
> Il cellulare è una macchina infernale.


Non sempre. Una mia cara amica ha litigato un pò con il marito perchè lui le ha beccato un messaggio in cui lei, scrivendo ad una amica, gli dave dello scemo per una questione di poca importanza.
Come vedi...semplice dimenticanza, non certo piacere di rileggere.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Nel mio caso mia moglie essendo totalmente imbranata con i cellulari non avrebbe mai scoperto la mia tresca dal cellulare. Piuttosto mi vedeva spesso scrivere messaggi, ero diventato un professionista degli sms. Li scrivevo senza guardare la tastiera, velocissimo. Ma a mia moglie dicevo che li scrivevo ai miei amici... La sera del mio compleanno però, mentre tutti i miei amici erano in casa mia, le risultò difficile credere che quei messaggini che mi arrivavano e le mie risposte fossero per/dei miei amici... erano li! *La tipa mi tempestava di sms apposta per mettermi nei casini *(bucaiola stronza!!)


lo faceva anche la str... di mio marito :unhappy:


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rules: cancellare sempre.
> In genere non si cancellano...perchè è piacevole rileggerli.
> Il cellulare è una macchina infernale.


Già che ci sei metti anche "cancellare il registro delle telefonate"...non si sa mai.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No dai Conte anche una psichella come me non ha mai lasciato un sms sul cell.
> Avevo tolto anche l'impostazione che salva i messaggi inviati. e tutte le sere prima di rientrare cancellavo il registro delle chiamate.
> Apro e chiudo parentesi, mio marito non tocca il mio cellulare ma sempre meglio non rischiare


E poi i sms sono molto fraintendibili.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Già che ci sei metti anche "cancellare il registro delle telefonate"...non si sa mai.


Io posso permettermi certi lussi eh?
Vuoi lurkare sul mio cellulare ? OK
Ma fallo di nascosto, tientelo per te, e fa in modo che non ti becchi.
Se ti becco: NON TE LA PERDONO.
A sto punto?
COm'è il detto?
Non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.
Se tu mi accusi di certe cose e come provi tiri fuori dei sms che hai letto nel mio telefono: è finita.
Per una cosa del genere: io vado dall'avvocato.
Quindi leggi, ma non farti beccare.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Nel mio caso mia moglie essendo totalmente imbranata con i cellulari non avrebbe mai scoperto la mia tresca dal cellulare. Piuttosto mi vedeva spesso scrivere messaggi, ero diventato un professionista degli sms. Li scrivevo senza guardare la tastiera, velocissimo. Ma a mia moglie dicevo che li scrivevo ai miei amici... La sera del mio compleanno però, mentre tutti i miei amici erano in casa mia, le risultò difficile credere che quei messaggini che mi arrivavano e le mie risposte fossero per/dei miei amici... erano li! *La tipa mi tempestava di sms apposta per mettermi nei casini (bucaiola stronza!!)*


Stessa scusa che inventavo io..Quando messaggiavo la sera dicevo che era la mia amica del cuore. Lui a conosce ed essendo l'unica che sapeva. quando lui faceva battute sul fatto che ogni tanto mi vedeva messaggiare lei non batteva ciglio.

Stronza decisamente stronza io mandavo mess alla sera solo se sapevo che era a casa la sera da solo. Il primo era sempre vuoto in modo che se lo beccava poteva essere tranquillamente un errore. Ma anche lei non guardava il suo cell e poi aveva la password per leggere i messaggi quindi inacessibile


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi i sms sono molto fraintendibili.


I nostri no:carneval: non davano adito a dubbi:carneval::carneval:


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io posso permettermi certi lussi eh?
> Vuoi lurkare sul mio cellulare ? OK
> Ma fallo di nascosto, tientelo per te, e fa in modo che non ti becchi.
> Se ti becco: NON TE LA PERDONO.
> ...


Anche mio marito mi disse che era offeso lui perchè io avevo guardato nel cellulare...dopo che gli ho tirato un bel ceffone in pieno viso ha cambiato atteggiamento!!


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Anche mio marito mi disse che era offeso lui perchè io avevo guardato nel cellulare...dopo che gli ho tirato un bel ceffone in pieno viso ha cambiato atteggiamento!!


eh sì!

il ceffone a volte aiuta a cambiare prospettiva :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esse devono restare tali.
> Dopo aver letto tante e più storie del confessionale di tradi, mi manca sempre un anello. Esso è importantissimo per il libretto delle rules che con enormi difficoltà sto redigendo con la contessina.
> *Il primo capitolo di questo libretto si intitola:*
> *FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*
> ...


Consiglio: cambia il primo titolo, è puerile...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eh sì!
> 
> il ceffone a volte aiuta a cambiare prospettiva :carneval:


E tu come l'hai beccato il mariuolo?
Si il ceffone...
Mi scanso no?
O ti fermo il braccio e ti rido pure in faccia
Ma dove siamo?


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu come l'hai beccato il mariuolo?
> Si il ceffone...
> Mi scanso no?
> O ti fermo il braccio e ti rido pure in faccia
> Ma dove siamo?


Ma che scansi e scansi.
Se non te lo aspetti hai poco da scansare...te lo becchi e ci rimane pure male!
Mio marito ha incassato e non ha mosso un dito, anche perchè altrimenti mi avrebbe potuta massacrare e lui è un uomo non un delinquente.
Ma poi, io dico, sei beccato e ancora pretendi di avere ragione? Non esiste!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io posso permettermi certi lussi eh?
> Vuoi lurkare sul mio cellulare ? OK
> Ma fallo di nascosto, tientelo per te, e fa in modo che non ti becchi.
> Se ti becco: NON TE LA PERDONO.
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Papero (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma che scansi e scansi.
> Se non te lo aspetti hai poco da scansare...te lo becchi e ci rimane pure male!
> Mio marito ha incassato e non ha mosso un dito, anche perchè altrimenti mi avrebbe potuta massacrare e lui è un uomo non un delinquente.
> Ma poi, io dico, sei beccato e ancora pretendi di avere ragione? Non esiste!



Le donne schiaffeggiano all'improvviso! Mia madre mi dava delle cilacche quando meno me lo aspettavo.

Mia moglie non ci capiva niente di cellulare ma io per sicurezza avevo messo la password alla tastiera...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Ma il libro ha la prefazione di chi?
Totò Riina?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Le donne schiaffeggiano all'improvviso! Mia madre mi dava delle cilacche quando meno me lo aspettavo.
> 
> Mia moglie non ci capiva niente di cellulare ma io per sicurezza avevo messo la password alla tastiera...


 Non suggerire fesserie. Se una sospetta, l'aver messo la pass è una conferma.


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non suggerire fesserie. Se una sospetta, l'aver messo la pass è una conferma.


Ma no, che dici...lo fanno per preservare la loro privacy


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Le donne schiaffeggiano all'improvviso! Mia madre mi dava delle cilacche quando meno me lo aspettavo.
> 
> Mia moglie non ci capiva niente di cellulare ma io per sicurezza avevo messo la password alla tastiera...


Approfitto per chiederti una cosa che mi incuriosisce.
Mio marito ha solo il codice pin che io conosco. Il giorno che mi accorgo, non spiando ma perchè glielo vedo fare, che ha cambiato il pin o che ha messo il codice per gli sms mi insospetterei e parecchio...
Il mio amico aveva la password per gli sms e la moglie non la conosceva se io fossi la moglie mi sarei incazzata e insospettita parecchio
Lei no. Mi ha sempre dato l'idea di "Occhio non vede cuore non duole" o sbaglio. A tua moglie non dava fastidio che tu avessi un password.
Mio marito conosceva il mio pin che io ho cambiato, il fatto che non se ne è accorto mi dimostra che non ha mai guardato il mio cell


----------



## ranatan (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Approfitto per chiederti una cosa che mi incuriosisce.
> Mio marito ha solo il codice pin che io conosco. Il giorno che mi accorgo, non spiando ma perchè glielo vedo fare, che ha cambiato il pin o che ha messo il codice per gli sms mi insospetterei e parecchio...
> Il mio amico aveva la password per gli sms e la moglie non la conosceva se io fossi la moglie mi sarei incazzata e insospettita parecchio
> Lei no. Mi ha sempre dato l'idea di "Occhio non vede cuore non duole" o sbaglio. A tua moglie non dava fastidio che tu avessi un password.
> Mio marito conosceva il mio pin che io ho cambiato, il fatto che non se ne è accorto mi dimostra che non ha mai guardato il mio cell


Io ormai sono un paio di anni che ho tolto del tutto il pin. chi a voglia può prendere il mio cellulare e farne ciò che vuole, leggere ogni cosa e via dicendo.
Ma scherziamo? Il cellulare è un telefono e come tale va usato. Se non c'è nulla da nascondere non vedo perchè proibirne l'accesso.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma il libro ha la prefazione di chi?
> Totò Riina?


Dio mio che palle.
Inizi con i tuoi questionari?
Non era più pertinente dire io l'ho beccato così?
E che dire di quelle che usano stratagemmi solo per attirare l'attenzione dell'altro suscitando la sua curiosità?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Io ormai sono un paio di anni che ho tolto del tutto il pin. chi a voglia può prendere il mio cellulare e farne ciò che vuole, leggere ogni cosa e via dicendo.
> Ma scherziamo? Il cellulare è un telefono e come tale va usato. Se non c'è nulla da nascondere non vedo perchè proibirne l'accesso.


Mai usato pin, in vita mia.
Non riuscirei a vivere con una donna e dover usare il pin o il puk.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Io ormai sono un paio di anni che ho tolto del tutto il pin. chi a voglia può prendere il mio cellulare e farne ciò che vuole, leggere ogni cosa e via dicendo.
> Ma scherziamo? Il cellulare è un telefono e come tale va usato. Se non c'è nulla da nascondere non vedo perchè proibirne l'accesso.


Infatti. Ma sai almeno il pin ti preserva se perdi il cell e qualcuno lo trova. Il fatto di sapere il pin di mio marito mi fa credere che non abbia nulla da nascondere.
Io ho rimesso adesso quello che anche lui conosceva..


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu come l'hai beccato il mariuolo?
> Si il ceffone...
> Mi scanso no?
> O ti fermo il braccio e ti rido pure in faccia
> *Ma dove siamo?*


siamo nel posto in cui tu giochi a fare il figo, direi  :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma che scansi e scansi.
> Se non te lo aspetti hai poco da scansare...te lo becchi e ci rimane pure male!
> Mio marito ha incassato e non ha mosso un dito, anche perchè altrimenti mi avrebbe potuta massacrare e lui è un uomo non un delinquente.
> Ma poi, io dico, sei beccato e ancora pretendi di avere ragione? Non esiste!


quoto e approvo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti. Ma sai almeno il pin ti preserva se perdi il cell e qualcuno lo trova. Il fatto di sapere il pin di mio marito mi fa credere che non abbia nulla da nascondere.
> Io ho rimesso adesso quello che anche lui conosceva..


 Da cosa ti preserva?
Sposta la scheda su un altro cell e usa il traffico.
Semplicemente lo costringi a buttare il cell...  non può neppure (come era successo a Verena con Grande) cercare il tuo numero e chiamarti per restituirlo. Gli fai solo un dispetto se vuole tenerselo, ma tu non sei preservata da nulla.
Guarda che come scusa per il pin non funziona.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si svacca pure, spero che le altre non ti seguano e che il 3d resti in topic.
> Ma se non hai sventato un tradimento perchè sei intervenuta? sul 3d?
> Mah...chi le capisce le donne...
> Ma chi è stato a dirti che lui te l'ha detto per farti ingelosire.
> ...


ma sarai pirla:carneval: tu che NON TRADISCI perchè tua moglie ancora un po' ti presenta nuove donne pur che tu non le rompa le palle, non solo dici che scrivi il manuale delle giovani (anzi mature) marmotte che tradiscono ma dici a me che sono off topic se intervengo.
Altro che marziano!!


----------



## minnie (3 Settembre 2010)

La prima volta: lui nettamente diverso quando eravamo insieme. Da molte telefonate ed sms al giorno (a me), quasi zero. In compenso se chiamavo io o il cell era occupato o lui era sempre di fretta e doveva lasciare il cell libero. A casa il cell era sempre o nelle sue tasche o girato in modo da non vedere se arrivavano sms. Ovviamente senza suoneria. Se lo portava in garage, in bagno ecc. Ore chiuso in bagno. Chiesto se c'era un'altra e sentito darmi della paranoica (ho letto poi qui che usa così fra i traditori). A sto punto controllato traffico e trovato ore ore ore di telefonate e centinaia di sms sempre allo stesso numero, alle ore più disparate, soprattutto di notte (lui allora per lavoro rientrava da me solo nei we e il mercoledì sera). Verificato con sua rubrica ed era una collega. Dopo primo faccia faccia lui modifica nome sulla rubrica (come se fossi tonna...)
Nuovo tradimento, praticamente come sopra con l'aggiunta di ore ore ore chiuso in bagno ma a volte col cell quasi sempre con pc (connessione wifi). Uscita di casa lasciando registratore mp3 acceso: registrato splendida conversazione telefonica assolutamente inequivocabile.  Seguono controlli vari su cell, intercettato molte telefonate (stesso metodo che lui non sa: continua a chiedersi come faccio a sapere certe cose) e diversi sms. Relazione quasi certamente finita ora. Ma chi se ne frega.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siamo nel posto in cui tu giochi a fare il figo, direi  :carneval:


:carneval::carneval: senza riuscirci, per altro


----------



## dave.one (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Io ormai sono un paio di anni che ho tolto del tutto il pin. chi a voglia può prendere il mio cellulare e farne ciò che vuole, leggere ogni cosa e via dicendo.
> Ma scherziamo? Il cellulare è un telefono e come tale va usato. Se non c'è nulla da nascondere non vedo perchè proibirne l'accesso.


Bisogna difenderlo solo per questioni di privacy e di rispetto delle persone registrate nella tua rubrica.
Personalmente non ho mai avuto nulla da nascondere, tant'é che lascio il cell in bella vista e libero in casa. Se un membro della mia famiglia vuole, lo può prendere e farci quel che vuole. Ma fuori casa no, non lo lascio mai da solo (potrebbe essere rubato e spendere altri soldi inutilmente non mi va).


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Consiglio: cambia il primo titolo, è puerile...


Ho capito che sei curiosa: ti spiego.
In quel capitolo si disquisisce amabilmente dell'imprenscindibilità di una donna moderna di avere un amico del cuore. ( oltre agli amichetti da strapazzo).
L'amico del cuore è la nuova figura di riferimento.
Un tempo questo ruolo era svolto dal padre confessore.
Poi sto ruolo è passato al psicologo, o al maestro di yoga, o di nuoto ecc..ecc...
Il suo compito è di tradurre a questa signore il maschilese del marito.
Siamo veramente persuasi che uomo e donna siano complementari.
La donna vede il the dark side of the moon che non vede l'uomo.
Pensiamo che sia intelligenza e umiltà ammettere di vedere il mondo a 180 gradi e non a 360.
E che funzioni lo prova il fatto che io devo tutto alle mie amiche.
Se tu incroci un'amica cretina hai disastri.
Lei anzichè farti riflettere ti dirà: " Povero cocco, tua moglie è una cattivona insensibile che non ti capisce, ma ci sono qua io che ti amo e ti capisco!".
L'amica intelligente davanti alla tua denuncia di come ti tratta tua moglie, ti traduce gli effetti dei tuoi comportamenti agli occhi di una donna. E se ne scoprono di cose eh? La moglie non può svolgere sto compito perchè ha uno sguardo falsato su di te. Quello del bisogno e dell'interesse, e magari perchè no dal risentimento e dalla delusione.

Esempio?
Tuo marito ti chiede A.
Tu ti carichi d'ansia e ti dici: Chissà cosa ci starà dietro questa richiesta.
Tu vai dall'amico del cuore e dici: Lui mi ha chiesto A, ma che vuol dire?
L'amico ti traduce quella richiesta.
Tu vai a verificare ed era effettivamente così.
Grazie amico mio, mi hai tolto l'ansia e fatto capire certe cose.

Esempio?
Magari un uomo sta facendo enormi sacrifici per te e per la sua famiglia, in vista di un benessere futuro. Lui si aspetta che tu riconosca sti sacrifici e che lo ammiri. Tu invece vedi solo i disagi a cui lui ti sottopone per arrivare a questo benessere.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Bisogna difenderlo solo per questioni di privacy e di rispetto delle persone registrate nella tua rubrica.
> Personalmente non ho mai avuto nulla da nascondere, tant'é che lascio il cell in bella vista e libero in casa. Se un membro della mia famiglia vuole, lo può prendere e farci quel che vuole. Ma fuori casa no, non lo lascio mai da solo (potrebbe essere rubato e spendere altri soldi inutilmente non mi va).


Ok oggi ti mando un sms con scritto...
Caro...sono tua!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Io ormai sono un paio di anni che ho tolto del tutto il pin. chi a voglia può prendere il mio cellulare e farne ciò che vuole, leggere ogni cosa e via dicendo.
> Ma scherziamo? Il cellulare è un telefono e come tale va usato. Se non c'è nulla da nascondere non vedo perchè proibirne l'accesso.


il mio cell. personale (senza pin) è intestato a lui: quindi se me lo vuole controllare lo può far pure tramite gestore
il mio cell. di servizio ha il pin (preimpostato quando me l'hanno dato e mai tolto per pigrizia) solo per accenderlo, ma siccome non è mai spento .... è come se non lo avesse


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho capito che sei curiosa: ti spiego.
> In quel capitolo si disquisisce amabilmente dell'imprenscindibilità di una donna moderna di avere un amico del cuore. ( oltre agli amichetti da strapazzo).
> L'amico del cuore è la nuova figura di riferimento.
> Un tempo questo ruolo era svolto dal padre confessore.
> ...


 Non ce la faccio più.
Traduci.
Cos'è A, y, x.
Cioè la motivazione del tradimento è aver voglia di sesso orale, anal, posizioni diverse?
Vuoi spiegarti?
Così capiamo il livello della discussione.


----------



## dave.one (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok oggi ti mando un sms con scritto...
> Caro...sono tua!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma non è giusto! Mi metti nei casini!!! Non sai che problemi che crei? 

Sai perché? Non saprei cosa risponderti!! :carneval::mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> La prima volta: lui nettamente diverso quando eravamo insieme. Da molte telefonate ed sms al giorno (a me), quasi zero. In compenso se chiamavo io o il cell era occupato o lui era sempre di fretta e doveva lasciare il cell libero. A casa il cell era sempre o nelle sue tasche o girato in modo da non vedere se arrivavano sms. Ovviamente senza suoneria. Se lo portava in garage, in bagno ecc. Ore chiuso in bagno. Chiesto se c'era un'altra e sentito darmi della paranoica (ho letto poi qui che usa così fra i traditori). A sto punto controllato traffico e trovato ore ore ore di telefonate e centinaia di sms sempre allo stesso numero, alle ore più disparate, soprattutto di notte (lui allora per lavoro rientrava da me solo nei we e il mercoledì sera). Verificato con sua rubrica ed era una collega. Dopo primo faccia faccia lui modifica nome sulla rubrica (come se fossi tonna...)
> Nuovo tradimento, praticamente come sopra con l'aggiunta di ore ore ore chiuso in bagno ma a volte col cell quasi sempre con pc (connessione wifi). Uscita di casa lasciando registratore mp3 acceso: registrato splendida conversazione telefonica assolutamente inequivocabile.  Seguono controlli vari su cell, intercettato molte telefonate (stesso metodo che lui non sa: continua a chiedersi come faccio a sapere certe cose) e diversi sms. Relazione quasi certamente finita ora. Ma chi se ne frega.


Grazie Minnie!
Segno pure questa:
Un cambiamento repentino di abitudini.
Vero incredibile come noi diamo l'arma in mano all'altro squalificandolo.
Mai insultare l'intelligenza del partner.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval: senza riuscirci, per altro


_ça va sans dire :sonno:   :carneval:_


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ma non è giusto! Mi metti nei casini!!! Non sai che problemi che crei?
> 
> Sai perché? Non saprei cosa risponderti!! :carneval::mexican:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio più.
> Traduci.
> Cos'è A, y, x.
> Cioè la motivazione del tradimento è aver voglia di sesso orale, anal, posizioni diverse?
> ...


 Quoto, sarebbe meglio scrivere bene i particolari.



contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ho capito che sei curiosa: ti spiego.*


    
Ho dato questa impressione??



> In quel capitolo si disquisisce amabilmente dell'imprenscindibilità di una donna moderna di avere un amico del cuore. ( oltre agli amichetti da strapazzo).
> L'amico del cuore è la nuova figura di riferimento.
> Un tempo questo ruolo era svolto dal padre confessore.
> Poi sto ruolo è passato al psicologo, o al maestro di yoga, o di nuoto ecc..ecc...
> ...


 E con questo amico del cuore, implichi anche il sesso?



> Esempio?
> Tuo marito ti chiede A.
> Tu ti carichi d'ansia e ti dici: Chissà cosa ci starà dietro questa richiesta.
> Tu vai dall'amico del cuore e dici: Lui mi ha chiesto A, ma che vuol dire?
> ...


Ma chiederlo direttamente all'interessato non va bene? 



> Esempio?
> Magari un uomo sta facendo enormi sacrifici per te e per la sua famiglia, in vista di un benessere futuro. Lui si aspetta che tu riconosca sti sacrifici e che lo ammiri. Tu invece vedi solo i disagi a cui lui ti sottopone per arrivare a questo benessere.


 Sarei da mandare proprio affanciufolo eh...ci vado da sola eh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, sarebbe meglio scrivere bene i particolari.
> 
> 
> Ho dato questa impressione??
> ...


Io ho capito così:
cap. I Siete sposati con una persona che non vi piace, non ve ne frega una cippa, con cui non dialogate su nulla, ma (per ragioni imperscrutabili) volete stare sposati.
Il libro tratta come sopravvivere a questa situazione devastante facendo finta di essere felici.


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho capito così:
> cap. I Siete sposati con una persona che non vi piace, non ve ne frega una cippa, con cui non dialogate su nulla, ma (per ragioni imperscrutabili) volete stare sposati.
> Il libro tratta come sopravvivere a questa situazione devastante facendo finta di essere felici.


Io invece ho capito il contrario! 
Capitolo 1: siete sposati con una persona che tutto sommato vi piace? Che purtroppo a tratti non se ne frega di voi e non vi da tutto quello di cui avete bisogno? Con cui dialogate ma non riuscite a capirvi e a venirvi incontro? Ma volete rimanere sposati? 
Guida per principianti all'amico del cuore, che vi aiuterà (madus aporandi trombamico/amante secondo la dicitua classica) a capire il vostro coniuge: come trovarli, come riconoscerli.

Chiarisco: *NON SONO IRONICA MA SERIA!!*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io invece ho capito il contrario!
> Capitolo 1: siete sposati con una persona che tutto sommato vi piace? Che purtroppo a tratti non se ne frega di voi e non vi da tutto quello di cui avete bisogno? Con cui dialogate ma non riuscite a capirvi e a venirvi incontro? Ma volete rimanere sposati?
> Guida per principianti all'amico del cuore, che vi aiuterà (madus aporandi trombamico/amante secondo la dicitua classica) a capire il vostro coniuge: come trovarli, come riconoscerli.
> 
> Chiarisco: *NON SONO IRONICA MA SERIA!!*


Ma allora è un manuale sull'amicizia. L'essere sposati è un "accidente".
Amici ne abbiamo tutti e con gli amici si parla dei propri problemi. De Amicitia è già stato scritto.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da cosa ti preserva?
> Sposta la scheda su un altro cell e usa il traffico.
> Semplicemente lo costringi a buttare il cell... non può neppure (come era successo a Verena con Grande) cercare il tuo numero e chiamarti per restituirlo. Gli fai solo un dispetto se vuole tenerselo, ma tu non sei preservata da nulla.
> Guarda che come scusa per il pin non funziona.


No guarda non è una scusa io il pin l'ho sempre messo come l'ha messo mio marito come l'ha messo mio figlio. Tutti sappiamo quello dell'altro. Infatti quando non volevo correre rischi l'ho cambiato.
Con il pin se me lo ruba non vede la mia rubrica non vede la mia agenda non usa i miei soldi. Certo che il cell se lo tiene chissenefrega ho un cell che costa 30 € i soldi dentro sono di più


----------



## cleo81 (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Nel mio caso mia moglie essendo totalmente imbranata con i cellulari non avrebbe mai scoperto la mia tresca dal cellulare. Piuttosto mi vedeva spesso scrivere messaggi, ero diventato un professionista degli sms. Li scrivevo senza guardare la tastiera, velocissimo. Ma a mia moglie dicevo che li scrivevo ai miei amici... La sera del mio compleanno però, mentre tutti i miei amici erano in casa mia, le risultò difficile credere che quei messaggini che mi arrivavano e le mie risposte fossero per/dei miei amici... erano li! *La tipa mi tempestava di sms apposta per mettermi nei casini (bucaiola stronza!!)*


Tipa da lasciare. 
Pessima amica.
Scegliere male può provocare troppi guai... bisogna fare attenzione. 

@Conte: un capitolo sulle tipologie di persone da scegliere come amici/amanti? Non è previsto?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Bisogna difenderlo solo per questioni di privacy e di rispetto delle persone registrate nella tua rubrica.
> Personalmente non ho mai avuto nulla da nascondere, tant'é che lascio il cell in bella vista e libero in casa. Se un membro della mia famiglia vuole, lo può prendere e farci quel che vuole. Ma fuori casa no, non lo lascio mai da solo (potrebbe essere rubato e spendere altri soldi inutilmente non mi va).


Quoto anche a me sembrava scontata la motivazione per avere un codice pin. Boh


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma allora è un manuale sull'amicizia. L'essere sposati è un "accidente".
> Amici ne abbiamo tutti e con gli amici si parla dei propri problemi. De Amicitia è già stato scritto.


 Non è l'amicizia che intendiamo io e te!

E' l'amicizia come la intende il conte...intrecciato con il sistema "tradito-traditore" che s'intende in generale...insomma è un total-learn (credo di aver scelto i termini giusti).
Non vedi che si sta informando su come sono stati scoperti i tradimenti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No guarda non è una scusa io il pin l'ho sempre messo come l'ha messo mio marito come l'ha messo mio figlio. Tutti sappiamo quello dell'altro. Infatti quando non volevo correre rischi l'ho cambiato.
> Con il pin se me lo ruba non vede la mia rubrica non vede la mia agenda non usa i miei soldi. Certo che il cell se lo tiene chissenefrega ho un cell che costa 30 € i soldi dentro sono di più


 E sai a chi lo trova cosa gliene frega se tu hai in rubrica paolo o francesca?
Io ho trovato un cell, ho cercato casa, mamma, ..., e ho chiamato per restituirlo.
Se una mia amica perdesse il cell l'ultimo dei miei pensieri sarebbe che qualcuno ha il mio numero.
O forse voi siete vip o lavorate nei servizi segreti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è l'amicizia che intendiamo io e te!
> 
> E' l'amicizia come la intende il conte...intrecciato con il sistema "tradito-traditore" che s'intende in generale...insomma è un total-learn (credo di aver scelto i termini giusti).
> Non vedi che si sta informando su come sono stati scoperti i tradimenti?


 E allora chiami: amante senza impegno.
Che poi l'amante dia consigli come consolare il coniuge mi pare al di là della realtà pure per un/a professionista.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E sai a chi lo trova cosa gliene frega se tu hai in rubrica paolo o francesca?
> Io ho trovato un cell, ho cercato casa, mamma, ..., e ho chiamato per restituirlo.
> Se una mia amica perdesse il cell l'ultimo dei miei pensieri sarebbe che qualcuno ha il mio numero.
> O forse voi siete vip o lavorate nei servizi segreti.


Peccato che se chi lo trova non è una persona onesta tu gli stai consegnando numeri di cellulari dei tuoi amici e lui può farne ciò che vuole usando per altro il tuo numero...
Non sono vip ma penso anche alle persone che in fiducia mi hanno dato il loro numero.
Poi se vuoi vedere del marcio anche in questo, accomodati


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Tipa da lasciare.
> Pessima amica.
> Scegliere male può provocare troppi guai... bisogna fare attenzione.
> 
> @Conte: un capitolo sulle tipologie di persone da scegliere come amici/amanti? Non è previsto?


 Certo che gli amanti devono avere più qualità dei coniugi (allora perché non se li sposano) o devono essere bambole gonfiabili.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peccato che se chi lo trova non è una persona onesta tu gli stai consegnando numeri di cellulari dei tuoi amici e lui può farne ciò che vuole usando per altro il tuo numero...
> Non sono vip ma penso anche alle persone che in fiducia mi hanno dato il loro numero.
> Poi se vuoi vedere del marcio anche in questo, accomodati


 Ma marcio di che?
Sei un po' fuori?
Ma uno che se ne fa dei numeri di sconosciuti?
Non ci arrivo.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E allora chiami: amante senza impegno.
> Che poi l'amante dia consigli come consolare il coniuge mi pare al di là della realtà pure per un/a professionista.


ti sbagli. se il mio amico diceva qualcosa della moglie, raramente per altro, criticandola per cose che diceva o faceva e io non ero d'accordo gliel'ho sempre fatto notare.
Per altro secondo me come moglie aveva ben poco da farsi perdonare, anzi..e lui sapeva che la pensavo così


E adesso sotto con i rubini...


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E sai a chi lo trova cosa gliene frega se tu hai in rubrica paolo o francesca?
> Io ho trovato un cell, ho cercato casa, mamma, ..., e ho chiamato per restituirlo.
> Se una mia amica perdesse il cell l'ultimo dei miei pensieri sarebbe che qualcuno ha il mio numero.
> O forse voi siete vip o lavorate nei servizi segreti.


Adesso nei cell ci sono pure foto personali.
Se perdessi il cellulare con le foto del mio bimbo al bagnetto non sarei contenta.

Si può pure dire non tenerci dentro le foto, però ormai è normale


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma marcio di che?
> Sei un po' fuori?
> Ma uno che se ne fa dei numeri di sconosciuti?
> Non ci arrivo.


Marcio nel senso che se io ho il pin ho qualcosa da nascondere e io ti ho spiegato le motivazioni per cui ce l'ho.
Be se le trova un ragazzino fà scherzi di pessimo gusto, invia sms e vogliamo parlare degli mms.....?
Ci arrivi adesso?


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E allora chiami: amante senza impegno.
> Che poi l'amante dia consigli come consolare il coniuge mi pare al di là della realtà pure per un/a professionista.


 E capita spesso è...
A quanto ho capito è questa la tipologia dei rapporti che ha il conte, con le amiche.
Ci esce come una qualunque amica e ogni tanto, tanto sesso.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Adesso nei cell ci sono pure foto personali.
> Se perdessi il cellulare con le foto del mio bimbo al bagnetto non sarei contenta.
> 
> Si può pure dire non tenerci dentro le foto, però ormai è normale


giusto questo me lo ero dimenticata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Adesso nei cell ci sono pure foto personali.
> Se perdessi il cellulare con le foto del mio bimbo al bagnetto non sarei contenta.
> 
> Si può pure dire non tenerci dentro le foto, però ormai è normale


 Non tengo foto e se ne tengo non sono certo "usabili".
Non avevo pensato a questo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Marcio nel senso che se io ho il pin ho qualcosa da nascondere e io ti ho spiegato le motivazioni per cui ce l'ho.
> Be se le trova un ragazzino fà scherzi di pessimo gusto, invia sms e vogliamo parlare degli mms.....?
> Ci arrivi adesso?


 Ci arrivo.
Ma io ho uno spirito fiducioso e non metto una cosa scomoda per me o che mi impedisce di riavere il cell nello sfortunato caso che lo trovasse una persona con turbe psichiche.


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non tengo foto e se ne tengo non sono certo "usabili".
> Non avevo pensato a questo.


ok tu. io ho molti numeri abbinati alle loro foto sia amiche che amici.
mi risulterebbe molto sgradevole che qualcuno non onesto vedesse faccia e numero di cellulare di mie amiche


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti sbagli. se il mio amico diceva qualcosa della moglie, raramente per altro, criticandola per cose che diceva o faceva e io non ero d'accordo gliel'ho sempre fatto notare.
> Per altro secondo me come moglie aveva ben poco da farsi perdonare, anzi..e lui sapeva che la pensavo così
> 
> 
> E adesso sotto con i rubini...


 E' che se c'è una cosa per me ripugnante e imperdonabile è parlare del coniuge con l'amante.
Ma ognuno ha la propria sensibilità.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci arrivo.
> Ma io ho uno spirito fiducioso e non metto una cosa scomoda per me o che mi impedisce di riavere il cell nello sfortunato caso che lo trovasse una persona con turbe psichiche.


Appunto Persa è scomodo per te, per me non lo è. Questo non ti autorizza a insinuare che se uno lo fa ha qualcosa da nascondere soprattutto se il pin è a conoscenza di tutta la famiglia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ok tu. io ho molti numeri abbinati alle loro foto sia amiche che amici.
> mi risulterebbe molto sgradevole che qualcuno non onesto vedesse faccia e numero di cellulare di mie amiche


 Infatti, l'ho detto, è una funzione che non uso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto Persa è scomodo per te, per me non lo è. Questo non ti autorizza a insinuare che se uno lo fa ha qualcosa da nascondere soprattutto se il pin è a conoscenza di tutta la famiglia.


 Veramente qui se ne parlave in quel senso e si diceva di giustificarlo con il coniuge con altre motivazioni.
Io non trovavo altre motivazioni.
Quella delle foto (che non è una utilità che uso) la considero valida.

Gradirei che chi ha l'amante e riempie di menzogne la famiglia evitasse di insinuare che sono marcia io o che faccio perfide insinuazioni.
Come puoi leggere da questo post io non faccio perfide insinuazioni e dico tutto quel che ho da dire direttamente. E io marcia/o o che ha del marcio o che ha cose da nascondere o che ha scheletri negli armadi non l'ho mai detto a nessuno.
Grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E allora chiami: amante senza impegno.
> Che poi l'amante dia consigli come consolare il coniuge mi pare al di là della realtà pure per un/a professionista.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' che se c'è una cosa per me ripugnante e imperdonabile è parlare del coniuge con l'amante.
> Ma ognuno ha la propria sensibilità.


Se leggi ho detto che lo faceva raramente. Sicuramente non mi ha mai detto com'era sua moglie a letto o cose loro personali. Se aveva uno scazzo per una scemata me lo diceva e io quasi sempre davo ragione a lei. Questo per evidenziar che non è vero che un'amante non dà consigli o non dice all'amante quando sbaglia con la moglie


----------



## Giuma (3 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Dai...ma questo succede solo nei film. Mi sono sempre chiesta quanto stupidità puossa albergare in un essere umano per fare un errore del genere!


purtroppo non succede solo nei film!!
l'amante di mio marito una volta è stata beccata proprio così!!!
sua cugina abitava difronte a lei , aveva avuto un bimbo da sei mesi ... un giorno è tornata a casa prima dal lavoro e quando è entrata a casa a trovato suo marito indaffarato a letto con sua cugina!!


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> purtroppo non succede solo nei film!!
> l'amante di mio marito una volta è stata beccata proprio così!!!
> sua cugina abitava difronte a lei , aveva avuto un bimbo da sei mesi ... un giorno è tornata a casa prima dal lavoro e quando è entrata a casa a trovato suo marito indaffarato a letto con sua cugina!!


Persa...il secchio...corrrrrrriiiiiiii :blu::blu:


.....




...troppo tardi..........:bleah::bleah:


----------



## Giuma (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esse devono restare tali.
> Dopo aver letto tante e più storie del confessionale di tradi, mi manca sempre un anello. Esso è importantissimo per il libretto delle rules che con enormi difficoltà sto redigendo con la contessina.
> Il primo capitolo di questo libretto si intitola:
> FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...


come ho già detto tutto è partito da un sms che ho letto
alle spalle  di mio marito ... " che tristezza che tu non ci sei ..."
poi maglie piene di fondotinta nella spalla ... brillantini... il resto non posso scriverlo ... ma immaginate un pò voi ...
capelli nei tappetini o nel cielo dietro della macchina ...
un orecchino di lei in macchina ...
20 pagine della bolletta del cellulare con più di 90 sms al giorno solo verso il n. di lei..
risposta alle telefonate di lei ... le ho viste perchè sta morta di fame lo chiama con l'addebito !!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se leggi ho detto che lo faceva raramente. Sicuramente *non mi ha mai detto com'era sua moglie a letto o cose loro personali*. Se aveva uno scazzo per una scemata me lo diceva e io quasi sempre davo ragione a lei. Questo per evidenziar che non è vero che un'amante non dà consigli o non dice all'amante quando sbaglia con la moglie


 Ci mancherebbe!!!
Io mi riferivo a qualunque altra cosa della quotidianeità o problemi normali con i figli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Persa...il secchio...corrrrrrriiiiiiii :blu::blu:
> 
> 
> .....
> ...


 Troppo tardi.... anche per me...:bleah:


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Persa...il secchio...corrrrrrriiiiiiii :blu::blu:
> 
> 
> .....
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Troppo tardi.... anche per me...:bleah:


 
tardissimo :bleah::bleah:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peccato che se chi lo trova non è una persona onesta tu gli stai consegnando numeri di cellulari dei tuoi amici e lui può farne ciò che vuole usando per altro il tuo numero...
> Non sono vip ma penso anche alle persone che in fiducia mi hanno dato il loro numero.
> *Poi se vuoi vedere del marcio anche in questo, accomodati*





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da cosa ti preserva?
> Sposta la scheda su un altro cell e usa il traffico.
> Semplicemente lo costringi a buttare il cell... non può neppure (come era successo a Verena con Grande) cercare il tuo numero e chiamarti per restituirlo. Gli fai solo un dispetto se vuole tenerselo, ma tu non sei preservata da nulla.
> *Guarda che come scusa per il pin non funziona*.


Come vedi non ho detto che mi hai dato della marcia o che tu l'abbia detto a qualcun altro

Se dici che il pin è una scusa stai insinuando che lo si mette perchè si ha qualcosa da nascondere, ti ho dimostrato che non è così Leggi l'aggettico perfide da qualche parte?
Tralascio volutamente la prima parte del tuo post


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come vedi non ho detto che mi hai dato della marcia o che tu l'abbia detto a qualcun altro
> 
> Se dici che il pin è una scusa stai insinuando che lo si mette perchè si ha qualcosa da nascondere, ti ho dimostrato che non è così


 Fai quel che ti pare. Riporta i post che vuoi.
Sei stata cafona e totalmente fuori luogo.
Puoi anche scrivere scusa che non ci perdi niente, anzi ci guadagni.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Ho il sospetto che il conte vi farà totò per gli ot:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fai quel che ti pare. Riporta i post che vuoi.
> Sei stata cafona e totalmente fuori luogo.
> Puoi anche scrivere scusa che non ci perdi niente, anzi ci guadagni.


sai che davvero non capisco perchè ti senti offesa tu??
l'insinuazione che fosse una scusa l'hai fatta tu


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ho il sospetto che il conte vi farà totò per gli ot:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Di certo non a me!
1: perchè il mio sedere è off limits!:carneval:
2: perchè sto solo aspettando che mi risponda! :santarellina:
3: non ho potuto evitare di fare quello che ho fatto, leggendo il posto di giuma...:racchia:...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> sai che davvero non capisco perchè ti senti offesa tu??
> l'insinuazione che fosse una scusa l'hai fatta tu


 Ne ha parlato lei per spiegare che la presenza del pin era giustificata. Per me non lo era e poi mi hai tu spiegato perché.
Se il pin lo conosce il coniuge è un elemento irrilevante perché allora può leggere ugualmente traffico e sms e non serviva dire che ci si può proteggere da questa eventualità con il pin.
Quindi non ho fatto insinuazioni.
Se mi risponde che faccio insinuazioni o voglio vedere il marcio dove non c'è non mi offendo, ma trovo che sia offensiva e glielo faccio notare.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fai quel che ti pare. Riporta i post che vuoi.
> Sei stata* cafona* e totalmente fuori luogo.
> Puoi anche scrivere scusa che non ci perdi niente, anzi ci guadagni.


Guarda che scusa lo dovresti chiedere tu. Ti ho dimostrato nero su bianco che mi hai messo in bocca parole che non ho detto.
Io ho sempre avuto il massimo rispetto per te. Possiamo non avere le stesse opinioni ma questo non mi autorizza a offenderti. Tu hai fatto la stessa cosa fino ad oggi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che scusa lo dovresti chiedere tu. Ti ho dimostrato nero su bianco che mi hai messo in bocca parole che non ho detto.
> Io ho sempre avuto il massimo rispetto per te. Possiamo non avere le stesse opinioni ma questo non mi autorizza a offenderti. Tu hai fatto la stessa cosa fino ad oggi.


 Leggi


Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ne ha parlato lei per spiegare che la presenza del pin era giustificata. Per me non lo era e poi mi hai tu spiegato perché.
> Se il pin lo conosce il coniuge è un elemento irrilevante perché allora può leggere ugualmente traffico e sms e non serviva dire che ci si può proteggere da questa eventualità con il pin.
> Quindi non ho fatto insinuazioni.
> Se mi risponde che faccio insinuazioni o voglio vedere il marcio dove non c'è non mi offendo, ma trovo che sia offensiva e glielo faccio notare.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> sai che davvero non capisco perchè ti senti offesa tu??
> l'insinuazione che fosse una scusa l'hai fatta tu


Grazie ho riletto e riletto e non capisco dove l'ho offesa


----------



## Giuma (3 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> La prima volta: lui nettamente diverso quando eravamo insieme. Da molte telefonate ed sms al giorno (a me), quasi zero. In compenso se chiamavo io o il cell era occupato o lui era sempre di fretta e doveva lasciare il cell libero. A casa il cell era sempre o nelle sue tasche o girato in modo da non vedere se arrivavano sms. Ovviamente senza suoneria. Se lo portava in garage, in bagno ecc. Ore chiuso in bagno. Chiesto se c'era un'altra e sentito darmi della paranoica (ho letto poi qui che usa così fra i traditori). A sto punto controllato traffico e trovato ore ore ore di telefonate e centinaia di sms sempre allo stesso numero, alle ore più disparate, soprattutto di notte
> 
> azz... sembra la mia storia


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Leggi


 
Hai detto che era una scusa avere il Pin questo è insinuare. io ti ho detto che non è così. 
Non parlavo solo di me parlavo in generale per chi mette il pin. 
Che poi io ho cambiato il pin quando ne avevo motivo l'ho ammesso subito.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Scusa Conte sono andata ampiamente O.T.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Conte sono andata ampiamente O.T.


subito sui ceci! altro che scuse:fumo:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai detto che era una scusa avere il Pin questo è insinuare. io ti ho detto che non è così.
> Non parlavo solo di me parlavo in generale per chi mette il pin.
> Che poi io ho cambiato il pin quando ne avevo motivo l'ho ammesso subito.


 Non è insinuare. E' dire la realtà dei fatti perché "come non farsi scoprire" è l'argomento del thread.
Forse devo ripetere quel che a me sembrava chiaro: dire a chi è diretto "insinui" "vuoi vedere il marcio" per me è offensivo.
Per te no...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è insinuare. E' dire la realtà dei fatti perché "come non farsi scoprire" è l'argomento del thread.
> Forse devo ripetere quel che a me sembrava chiaro: dire a chi è diretto "insinui" "vuoi vedere il marcio" per me è offensivo.
> Per te no...


Cafona è molto più offensivo per me. Per te no.......


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

*bbbone*

Pausa caffè e sigaretta


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Pausa caffè e sigaretta


Non bevo caffè e non fumo ma ho una commissione da fare quindi.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cafona è molto più offensivo per me. Per te no.......


 Certo! Te l'ho detto proprio perché era in risposta un'offesa cafona.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Tipa da lasciare.
> Pessima amica.
> Scegliere male può provocare troppi guai... bisogna fare attenzione.
> 
> @Conte: un capitolo sulle tipologie di persone da scegliere come amici/amanti? Non è previsto?


Si cazzo:
S'intitola per le donne: guardarsi dal bomba ciao.
Per gli uomini: guardarsi da...bah non ho il termine, ma come dire...ah si: 
Quelle che hanno in mezzo alle gambe un teschio con le tibie incrociate.
Magari tu ti fidi ad uscire una sera con una di queste in segreto e non te ne liberi più. Ti perseguitano.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Le donne schiaffeggiano all'improvviso! Mia madre mi dava delle cilacche quando meno me lo aspettavo.
> 
> Mia moglie non ci capiva niente di cellulare ma io per sicurezza avevo messo la password alla tastiera...


Certe sberle sono molto erotiche.
Poi sono velocissimo con le mani, dato il mio lavoro..eheheheeh...
Ho imparato a scansare le sberle nell'adolescenza nelle discoteche...dove facendo certi giochini partivano di quei ceffoni...che non sai...

Poi le più belle sberle...ehm...
Non posso dirti...


----------



## Giuma (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi le più belle sberle...ehm...
> Non posso dirti...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: conte non ti smentisci mai ...

qual'è la tua pozzione magica per vivere così ??


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, sarebbe meglio scrivere bene i particolari.
> 
> 
> Ho dato questa impressione??
> ...


Allora...sui particolari no comment, ma sono relegati nel capitolo degli esercizi.

Tu sei curiosa in un senso che io adoro: " Mi interessa l'argomento!". Odio invece la curiosità morbosa stile comare di provincia. Quando incrocio quella curiosità mi diverto un sacco a raccontare balle colossali. Ad un certo punto sta qua fa: Ma mi stai prendendo in giro? E io? Secondo te? 
Mia cara: la verità spesso è leggenda!

I problemi nascono quando tu chiedi all'interessato e lui non capisce. O peggio ti risponde: "Perchè mi chiedi questo?".

Sul sesso...che palle:
Allora sono cose intime che decideranno tra loro due no?
Altrimenti è come dire, ma: Tra Eloisa e Abelardo c'era sesso? Tra Cristo e la Maddalena? Tra San Francesco e Santa Chiara?
Casomai il sesso sarà relegato agli amichetti no?
L'amico del cuore è una persona molto rispettosa appunto del tuo cuore e della tua situazione. 

Poi insomma vedremo, ma mia cara che capita se si incrocia uno che non è più amato carnalmente dalla moglie e una che non è più amata carnalmente dal marito? Cavoli il giardino del cuore stava inaridendo...
Galeotta fu la situazione.
Il sesso nella nostra sfera implica una condizione fondamentale: piacersi.

MM ci ha aperto una porta grandissima su questa sfera: che è un pianeta misterioso.

Sesso allora in senso lato.
Esempio: Mettiamo che io incroci una donna che mi abbracci in un modo che io mi dica: " Cavoli non avevo mai capito che adoro essere abbracciato così!", può capitare che lei diventi l'amica degli abbracci no?

Se siete molto sensibili vi sarà capitato di abbracciare una persona che vi avviluppa e una che manifesta tutta la sua rigidità, cazzo sembra di abbracciare un tronco...

Ovvio che sesso non ci sarà se questo comporta serissimi rischi no?
Il sesso che ne so, ci sarà solo, se non si è stato capace di resistere eh?

Un amico non è mai un aprofittattore eh?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: conte non ti smentisci mai ...
> 
> qual'è la tua pozzione magica per vivere così ??


Coccole e tenerezza.
Beh la più bella sberla della mia vita?
Le dissi: "ok basta mi hai rotto sei una suora!".
E lei con il broncio incazzata: " Non sono una suora, non sono una suora!".
E io: " Va ben allora: Putana!".
Arrivò na sberla con "Stupido, scemo, cretino, maniaco!" Insomma robe così...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io invece ho capito il contrario!
> Capitolo 1: siete sposati con una persona che tutto sommato vi piace? Che purtroppo a tratti non se ne frega di voi e non vi da tutto quello di cui avete bisogno? Con cui dialogate ma non riuscite a capirvi e a venirvi incontro? Ma volete rimanere sposati?
> Guida per principianti all'amico del cuore, che vi aiuterà (madus aporandi trombamico/amante secondo la dicitua classica) a capire il vostro coniuge: come trovarli, come riconoscerli.
> 
> Chiarisco: *NON SONO IRONICA MA SERIA!!*


Certo!
Noi sosteniamo che c'è una brutta omertà.
Le coppie sono sole.
Se iniziano a pensare di essere sfigate e che gli altri sono tutte felici, abbiamo persone che decidono di separarsi per cazzate.
L'unico aiuto e sostegno che so di aver ricevuto nella mia vita matrimoniale è stato il confronto con coppie simili alla mia, ma con più esperienza.

Dialogo?
Ma sai quanti non ci riescono?
Mica è facile per tanti tirar fuori quello che si ha dentro, o trovare le parole giuste per farlo.

Un problema è questo: l'incontro con una persona fa si, che questa stani fuori tutta la parte che noi non abbiamo sviluppato con il partner, perchè questa non s'incastrava.
Poche ciance: emancipazione femminile? Ok, a me sembra che le conseguenze di questa operazione non siano ancora chiare.
Per tante donne il matrimonio porta con sè la rinuncia a cose che in teoria dovrebbero essere sacrosante. 
Rinuncia qua, rinuncia là...uno comincia a sentirsi compresso...e...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti sbagli. se il mio amico diceva qualcosa della moglie, raramente per altro, criticandola per cose che diceva o faceva e io non ero d'accordo gliel'ho sempre fatto notare.
> Per altro secondo me come moglie aveva ben poco da farsi perdonare, anzi..e lui sapeva che la pensavo così
> 
> 
> E adesso sotto con i rubini...


Brava! 
In un certo senso lo hai aiutato a capire come sua moglie vede lui.
Questo è un vantaggio immenso.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Coccole e tenerezza.
> Beh la più bella sberla della mia vita?
> Le dissi: "ok basta mi hai rotto sei una suora!".
> E lei con il broncio incazzata: " Non sono una suora, non sono una suora!".
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: conte non ti smentisci mai ...
> 
> qual'è la tua pozzione magica per vivere così ??


 Non capisco nella triste condizione in cui ti trovi come tu possa trovare divertenti battute sulle sberle.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti sbagli. se il mio amico diceva qualcosa della moglie, raramente per altro, criticandola per cose che diceva o faceva e io non ero d'accordo gliel'ho sempre fatto notare.
> Per altro secondo me come moglie aveva ben poco da farsi perdonare, anzi..e lui sapeva che la pensavo così
> 
> 
> E adesso sotto con i rubini...


Gli amanti non sono migliori.
Hanno qualità diverse, no?
Ci sono persone con cui non mi stanco mai di parlare.
Altre che dopo cinque minuti non so più che cosa dire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora...sui particolari no comment, ma sono relegati nel capitolo degli esercizi.
> 
> Tu sei curiosa in un senso che io adoro: " Mi interessa l'argomento!". Odio invece la curiosità morbosa stile comare di provincia. Quando incrocio quella curiosità mi diverto un sacco a raccontare balle colossali. Ad un certo punto sta qua fa: Ma mi stai prendendo in giro? E io? Secondo te?
> Mia cara: la verità spesso è leggenda!
> ...


 Guarda che Eloisa e Abelardo avevano fatto sesso (prima) e dopo ne parlavano apertamente.
Regola n°1 mai parlare di cose che non si sanno.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se leggi ho detto che lo faceva raramente. Sicuramente non mi ha mai detto com'era sua moglie a letto o cose loro personali. Se aveva uno scazzo per una scemata me lo diceva e io quasi sempre davo ragione a lei. Questo per evidenziar che non è vero che un'amante non dà consigli o non dice all'amante quando sbaglia con la moglie


Certo...provo a tradurre io:
" Cos'hai oggi sei ombroso!"
" Ho litigato con mia moglie!".
" Ti va di parlarne? Magari io sai, sono una donna, capisco meglio le sue ragioni".

Ovvio che non si parla dell'intimità con il coniuge.
Ribadisco esiste uno spazio psicologico della coppia che non si riesce a tradurre a parole, con nessuno: quel NOI.
D'altro canto: nessuno può sapere che cosa si dicono gli amanti nel letto.
Questo è impossibile, da sapere.

Poi come al solito l'amico del cuore non è solo un amante, ma non è detto che sia anche amante.

E' una nuova figura.


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che Eloisa e Abelardo avevano fatto sesso (prima) e dopo ne parlavano apertamente.
> * Regola n°1 mai parlare di cose che non si sanno.*


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Giuma (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco nella triste condizione in cui ti trovi come tu possa trovare divertenti battute sulle sberle.


non hai capito in che senso avevo letto quella frase ..
non nel senso di sberle .. come atto fisico ..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non hai capito in che senso avevo letto quella frase ..
> non nel senso di sberle .. come atto fisico ..


 Infatti non ho capito.


----------



## dave.one (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo!
> Noi sosteniamo che c'è una brutta omertà.
> Le coppie sono sole.
> Se iniziano a pensare di essere sfigate e che gli altri sono tutte felici, abbiamo persone che decidono di separarsi per cazzate.
> ...


Conte, ma le parole che si tirano fuori, sono sempre quelle. Dipende da quanto siamo bravi a parlare e l'enfasi che ci mettiamo. Può capitare di essere interpretati male se usiamo le parole "sbagliate" nel momento sbagliato.
Personalmente (sarò arido, ma tant'è...) preferisco la certezza del significato tramite una email o una lettera, piuttosto che l'uso della parola parlata. Almeno non ci sono "misunderstandings". Ma non perché non ho ben chiaro cosa dire, ma soltanto perché a volte mi sento impacciato nel parlare e ho paura di sbagliare perché non uso le parole giuste, o do l'enfasi sbagliata al discorso.
Per quanto riguarda il secondo grassettato, cosa intendi per stanare quello che non avevamo sviluppato con il partner?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

*La solita eh?*

Il tema è:
COME AVETE BECCATO
COME VI SIETE FATTI BECCARE

Persa XD...DOVE LEGGI che ho scritto: " Come non farsi beccare? Eh?"

Ringrazio quelli che hanno risposto.
Abbiamo preso nota del materiale prezioso.

Cazzo uno introduce un tema di discussione e lei riesce perfino a far travisare il contenuto del tema.

Pazienza gli ot, ma falsificare le intenzioni reali di una persona è dura eh?

Persa devi proprio sempre cercare di farmi incazzare? Eh?
Non vedi che non ti cago?

Ciò ela deve sempre essere sopra a tutti qua dentro...
Cos'è la gara a chi ha più post nel forum?
Starsene zitta e bona e leggere un po' e scrivere meno no eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Conte, ma le parole che si tirano fuori, sono sempre quelle. Dipende da quanto siamo bravi a parlare e l'enfasi che ci mettiamo. Può capitare di essere interpretati male se usiamo le parole "sbagliate" nel momento sbagliato.
> Personalmente (sarò arido, ma tant'è...) preferisco la certezza del significato tramite una email o una lettera, piuttosto che l'uso della parola parlata. Almeno non ci sono "misunderstandings". Ma non perché non ho ben chiaro cosa dire, ma soltanto perché a volte mi sento impacciato nel parlare e ho paura di sbagliare perché non uso le parole giuste, o do l'enfasi sbagliata al discorso.
> *Per quanto riguarda il secondo grassettato*, cosa intendi per stanare quello che non avevamo sviluppato con il partner?


 Vediamo se riesci a fartelo spiegare tu...


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

Conte ti rispondo per parti, altrimenti faccio confusione.:condom:


contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora...sui particolari no comment, ma sono relegati nel capitolo degli esercizi.
> 
> Tu sei curiosa in un senso che io adoro: " Mi interessa l'argomento!". Odio invece la curiosità morbosa stile comare di provincia. Quando incrocio quella curiosità mi diverto un sacco a raccontare balle colossali. Ad un certo punto sta qua fa: Ma mi stai prendendo in giro? E io? Secondo te?
> Mia cara: la verità spesso è leggenda!


Allora, a me non è che interessa l'argomento, è che tu vivi certe situazioni, che io non approvo, ben oltre il mio limite di disapprovazione.  Troppo oltre per non farmi incuriosire! 




> I problemi nascono quando tu chiedi all'interessato e lui non capisce. O peggio ti risponde: "Perchè mi chiedi questo?".


 Quando non capisce, non puoi rispiegarglielo,
E quando ti chiede il perchè, non puoi spiegargli il perchè?
Ti faccio un esempio, anche molto forte.
Mi sposo (...), chiedo a mio marito di fare sesso anale.
Lui mi chiede, magari pensando di non soddisfarmi sessualmente: "perchè mi chiedi questo?"
E Io? Dovrei parlarne col mio amico del cuore per cercare di capire perchè mio marito mi pone quella domanda? 
Non posso dirgli semplicemente:"Ho visto un porno di questo genere, è una perversione/fantasia che vorrei soddisfare, ti va di accontentarmi?"
Marito:" si, no, forse, boh,fammi vedere il porno,ecc...".




> Sul sesso...che palle:
> Allora sono cose intime che decideranno tra loro due no?
> Altrimenti è come dire, ma: Tra Eloisa e Abelardo c'era sesso? Tra Cristo e la Maddalena? Tra San Francesco e Santa Chiara?
> Casomai il sesso sarà relegato agli amichetti no?
> L'amico del cuore è una persona molto rispettosa appunto del tuo cuore e della tua situazione.


Ho capito, ma allora se non c'è sesso, è un normalissimo amico, che non ha bisogno di essere visto di nascosto o di una particolare nmina no?



> Poi insomma vedremo, ma mia cara che capita se si incrocia uno che non è più amato carnalmente dalla moglie e una che non è più amata carnalmente dal marito? Cavoli il giardino del cuore stava inaridendo...
> Galeotta fu la situazione.
> Il sesso nella nostra sfera implica una condizione fondamentale: piacersi.


 Certo che capita di incrociare qualcuno che non è più amato carnalmente dal proprio coniuge. Per me, non capita di andarci a letto: prima ci sono tutta una serie di azioni volontarie che portano a quello!
Sono d'accordo che bisogna piacersi (a me basta anche una presenza piacevole, se mi va di scopare eh...).
Il punto è che una volta che è successo, secondo me, bisognerebbe guardarsi dentro e capire il motivo per cui è successo. Eventualmente mettere in discussione la propria vita.




> MM ci ha aperto una porta grandissima su questa sfera: che è un pianeta misterioso.


 Chi è MM? 



> Sesso allora in senso lato.
> Esempio: Mettiamo che io incroci una donna che mi abbracci in un modo che io mi dica: " Cavoli non avevo mai capito che adoro essere abbracciato così!", può capitare che lei diventi l'amica degli abbracci no?


 Ametto che l'amica degli abbracci mi ha confuso un po'. 
Penso tu la intendi come un'amica con cui puoi avere un rapporto affettuoso, senza andarci a letto. Ma sai, in certi momenti l'abbraccio può portare ad altro eh, il passo è breve. Al che poi si ritorna alla risposta al quarto quote.



> Se siete molto sensibili vi sarà capitato di abbracciare una persona che vi avviluppa e una che manifesta tutta la sua rigidità, cazzo sembra di abbracciare un tronco...


 E' capitato in situazioni di totale sofferenza (tragedie personali) altri, non mie.
Non vedo spesso una carissima amica, quando riusciamo a vederci, ci scambiamo un lungo abbraccio per salutarci.
Non mi capita di avvilupparmi ad una persona che conosco poco, oppure ad una persona che non conosce il mio partner...non so se mi spiego. 



> Ovvio che sesso non ci sarà se questo comporta serissimi rischi no?
> Il sesso che ne so, ci sarà solo, se non si è stato capace di resistere eh?


 Allora non mi è chiaro. Quindi con le tue amiche, il sesso non è sempre presente? Cioè non è una componente del rapporto?



> Un amico non è mai un aprofittattore eh?


 Quoto! A volte ci sono approfittatori travestiti da amici.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Conte, ma le parole che si tirano fuori, sono sempre quelle. Dipende da quanto siamo bravi a parlare e l'enfasi che ci mettiamo. Può capitare di essere interpretati male se usiamo le parole "sbagliate" nel momento sbagliato.
> Personalmente (sarò arido, ma tant'è...) preferisco la certezza del significato tramite una email o una lettera, piuttosto che l'uso della parola parlata. Almeno non ci sono "misunderstandings". Ma non perché non ho ben chiaro cosa dire, ma soltanto perché a volte mi sento impacciato nel parlare e ho paura di sbagliare perché non uso le parole giuste, o do l'enfasi sbagliata al discorso.
> Per quanto riguarda il secondo grassettato, cosa intendi per stanare quello che non avevamo sviluppato con il partner?


Mio caro
Ognuno di noi è un essere limitato.
Abbonda in certe cose e deficita in altre.
Esempio? Mia moglie è una donna introversa e di poche parole.
Posso incazzarmi con lei perchè non è chiaccherona?
Io che la conosco, posso dirti, che è stato un miracolo che lei abbia scritto nel forum!
Detto ciò ne consegue che l'affermazione tu sei tutto per me è sbagliata.
Ci sono coppie che si chiudono in un universo fatto solo di loro due.
I rapporti così come dire di simbiosi sono alla lunga perniciosi.

Anch'io amo scrivere e non parlare.
Quante volte però ho visto che i miei scritti vengono fraintesi?
Poi se tu scrivi a tua moglie e lei non si degna neppure di rispondere che fai?
O se scopri che neppure si degna di leggere?
Che fai?

Ecco l'amica è quella che ti spiega ( a suo parere) perchè lei fa così, e magari ti dice, prova a fare questo o quello.

Amarsi e capirsi sono due cose diverse (IMHO).

Tuo marito?
Ascolta il nonno qua, senti, posso dirti che un uomo fatto così e colà, guarda, non ama certo le mostre di pittura. E se non capisce De CHirico non significa che non è intelligente. 

Cazzo Davide, se la coppia scoppia, ci sarà un perchè no?
Ah si è sempre e solo per storie di corna eh?
Tu per primo SAI che non è affatto così!


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Certo!*
> Noi sosteniamo che c'è una brutta omertà.
> Le coppie sono sole.
> Se iniziano a pensare di essere sfigate e che gli altri sono tutte felici, abbiamo persone che decidono di separarsi per cazzate.
> ...


 M'inquieta che io riesca a capire i tuoi concetti...

Omertà in che senso??


----------



## Abigail (3 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il tema è:
> COME AVETE BECCATO
> COME VI SIETE FATTI BECCARE
> 
> ...


 Il tema era quello.
Io scrivo quando mi va, nel thread in cui ho voglia di scrivere.
Ti sei sentito mortificato per aver cannato la citazione di Eloisa e Abelardo? Capita a tutti... non prendertela.


----------



## dave.one (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro
> Ognuno di noi è un essere limitato.
> Abbonda in certe cose e deficita in altre.
> Esempio? Mia moglie è una donna introversa e di poche parole.
> ...


Ho capito cosa intendi.
Praticamente, se uno ha la consapevolezza di essere un "essere limitato", allora dovrebbe accettare le limitazioni altrui, fintanto che non siano lesive di un decoroso vivere quotidiano.
E qui si giunge al discorso su perché le coppie scoppiano. Fors'appunto perché uno non è disposto ad accettare i limiti dell'altro? E pensa che cercando altrove trovi quello che gli manca? Sicuramente, ma al contempo non troverà ciò che invece trovava nel suo partner... Allora deve soppesare queste lacune non credi? 
In più, piccolo excursus: non si può passare una vita a cercare il "partner perfetto"; gli anni passano per tutti.  Puoi avere culo e trovarlo subito, ma è come vincere un biglietto della lotteria.
Ma forse per me questo è chiaro, ma per mia moglie non lo è e non lo è mai stato. Dovrà capirlo da sola.

"_Végner sò de chél tréspol_" si dice a Brescia (tradotto: scendere da quel trespolo)...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi.
> Praticamente, se uno ha la consapevolezza di essere un "essere limitato", allora dovrebbe accettare le limitazioni altrui, fintanto che non siano lesive di un decoroso vivere quotidiano.
> E qui si giunge al discorso su perché le coppie scoppiano. Fors'appunto perché uno non è disposto ad accettare i limiti dell'altro? E pensa che cercando altrove trovi quello che gli manca? Sicuramente, ma al contempo non troverà ciò che invece trovava nel suo partner... Allora deve soppesare queste lacune non credi?
> In più, piccolo excursus: non si può passare una vita a cercare il "partner perfetto"; gli anni passano per tutti. Puoi avere culo e trovarlo subito, ma è come vincere un biglietto della lotteria.
> ...


Sei un bravo interprete, io non avevo capito niente.
Allora spiegami.
Ma se uno/a ha il parter che non comunica (chiacchiere mi pare un termine inadeguato, soprattutto se scritto senza la i) come può compensare parlando con un altra persona?
Normalmente si dialoga e comunica anche con altri, ma il dialogo intimo di una coppia come può essere compensato da quello con altri?
E' come se avessi una ruota sgonfia e pretendessi di viaggiare bene perché ho cambiato la gomma all'auto del vicino di casa.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Conte ti rispondo per parti, altrimenti faccio confusione.:condom:
> 
> 
> Allora, a me non è che interessa l'argomento, è che tu vivi certe situazioni, che io non approvo, ben oltre il mio limite di disapprovazione.  Troppo oltre per non farmi incuriosire!
> ...


Se c'è sesso o no lo sanno solo loro. 
A me imbarazza da morire che tu mi chieda se con le mie amiche c'è sesso o meno no? Anche perchè mia moglie legge no? 
Per il resto fammi capire tu: da quanti anni sei sposata?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi.
> Praticamente, se uno ha la consapevolezza di essere un "essere limitato", allora dovrebbe accettare le limitazioni altrui, fintanto che non siano lesive di un decoroso vivere quotidiano.
> E qui si giunge al discorso su perché le coppie scoppiano. Fors'appunto perché uno non è disposto ad accettare i limiti dell'altro? E pensa che cercando altrove trovi quello che gli manca? Sicuramente, ma al contempo non troverà ciò che invece trovava nel suo partner... Allora deve soppesare queste lacune non credi?
> In più, piccolo excursus: non si può passare una vita a cercare il "partner perfetto"; gli anni passano per tutti.  Puoi avere culo e trovarlo subito, ma è come vincere un biglietto della lotteria.
> ...


:up::up::up:
Cioè tua moglie è presuntuosa: lei si crede di essere in diritto di avere chissà che cosa, e non riesce ad apprezzare quello che aveva.
Fidati se le capita qualcosa di brutto, se ne accorgerà.
Tu nella sua vita, in bene e in male, hai e continuerai ad avere un ruolo INSOSTITUIBILE.

Oppure lei lo sa e ci gioca sopra.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il tema era quello.
> Io scrivo quando mi va, nel thread in cui ho voglia di scrivere.
> Ti sei sentito mortificato per aver cannato la citazione di Eloisa e Abelardo? Capita a tutti... non prendertela.


Io invece non posso scrivere sempre...ho anche dell'altro da fare.
Non mi sono sentito mortificato.
Sei tu che non hai argomenti efficaci.
E mi annoi.


----------



## Mari' (3 Settembre 2010)

Ma chi e' o cosa e' "pin"?


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se c'è sesso o no lo sanno solo loro.
> A me imbarazza da morire che tu mi chieda se con le mie amiche c'è sesso o meno no? Anche perchè mia moglie legge no?
> Per il resto fammi capire tu: da quanti anni sei sposata?


 Scusa...dimenticavo....
E' importante da quanti anni si è sposati, il voler parlare con un coniuge riguardo una particolare esigenza o che, non dovrebbe essere fatto a qualunque anno dal matrimonio?
Cosa non hai capito del mio discorso?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non vieni scoperto quando non hai la percezione di fare del male all'altro, per questo non hai sensi di colpa.
> Quando senti che il tradimento (e qui fioccheranno insulti) in realtà fa bene al tuo rapporto "ufficiale". Quando pensi che da quando tradisci sei più felice della tua vita, e paradossalmente dai molto di più rispetto a prima al marito/fidanzato.
> 
> Non vieni scoperto quando l'altra persona non indaga su di te.
> ...


Sono innamorata di te! :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :saggio:
> 
> Allora segno:
> 1) Come essere glaciali?
> ...


Quotone!:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono innamorata di te! :up:


 Telefonatevi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Telefonatevi.



Già che si parla i cellulari e pin, dici? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già che si parla i cellulari e pin, dici? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


Se solo Persa sapesse cosa significa nel nostro dialetto...
Pin...ciare :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se solo Persa sapesse cosa significa nel nostro dialetto...
> Pin...ciare :carneval::carneval::carneval:


 beh, non ci vuole un poliglotta: copulare


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa...dimenticavo....
> E' importante da quanti anni si è sposati, il voler parlare con un coniuge riguardo una particolare esigenza o che, non dovrebbe essere fatto a qualunque anno dal matrimonio?
> Cosa non hai capito del mio discorso?


Vedi il nostro manuale è rivolto agli sposati con determinati problemi.
Un po' da cirenei no?
Rinfrancare le membra fiacche.
Ma vedo che è tornata la contessina...
Magari fra donne vi capite meglio...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Certo...provo a tradurre io:*
> *" Cos'hai oggi sei ombroso!"*
> *" Ho litigato con mia moglie!".*
> *" Ti va di parlarne? Magari io sai, sono una donna, capisco meglio le sue ragioni".*
> ...


Tradotto benissimo...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma chi e' o cosa e' "pin"?


Il codice numerico che inserisci quando accendi il cellulare. 4 pagine per discutere perchè un lo mette e l'altro no..


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: conte non ti smentisci mai ...
> 
> qual'è la tua pozzione magica per vivere così ??


sognare e raccontarsela :mexican:

(lo so che pioveranno rubini)


----------



## Giuma (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il codice numerico che inserisci quando accendi il cellulare. 4 pagine per discutere perchè un lo mette e l'altro no..


si a volte certe cose non le capisco ...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> toh Persa: buon sangue non mente mai.


Non commento la prima anche se devo dire che ha uno sguardo da furba simpaticissima
La secondo fà una tenerezza infinita Bella bambina complimenti


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

esporre tua figlia per fare un gestaccio a persa?

toglile conte
non ne vale veramente la pena

(molto tenera la seconda)


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non commento la prima anche se devo dire che ha uno sguardo da furba simpaticissima
> La secondo fà una tenerezza infinita Bella bambina complimenti


La seconda ce la siamo scattati, quando mia moglie era in ospedale: per tirarsi sul il morale diceva: " Ehi papi, ora facciamo tutto quello che vogliamo vero?". Direi che è molto persuasiva come tipa...


----------



## Mari' (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> toh Persa: buon sangue non mente mai.


Complimenti Pinceton!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La seconda ce la siamo scattati, quando mia moglie era in ospedale: per tirarsi sul il morale diceva: " Ehi papi, ora facciamo tutto quello che vogliamo vero?". Direi che è molto persuasiva come tipa...


Si vede dall'espressione che aveva bisogno di coccole. Poverina non deve essere facile nemmeno per lei..


----------



## Mari' (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il codice numerico che inserisci quando accendi il cellulare. 4 pagine per discutere perchè un lo mette e l'altro no..



AH! ... sapessi quanto schifo i cell 


Grazie Farfalli'


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Complimenti Pinceton!


Grazie.
Io esisto.
Mia figlia esiste.
In teoria solo Dio decide cosa esiste e cosa no.
Ma come dice la Bibbia: Dis-perse- i superbi nei pensieri del loro cuore.
Però in un paio di occasioni sono dovuto intervenire contro un paio di insegnanti, che non capivano che più la prendevano di punta, più lei si incapponiva a remare contro.


----------



## Mari' (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Io esisto.
> Mia figlia esiste.
> In teoria solo Dio decide cosa esiste e cosa no.
> ...


Come la capisco  mi ricorda una bambina di tanti anni fa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Io esisto.
> Mia figlia esiste.
> In teoria solo Dio decide cosa esiste e cosa no.
> ...


 Non l'ho vista.
Forse non hai capito il mio discorso.
Sarebbe bene che facessi uno sforzo per capirlo.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come la capisco  mi ricorda una bambina di tanti anni fa


Però io e lei abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto passionale sai?
Immaginami con lei a 4 anni che le sbatto il musetto sulla saracinesca di un negozio dicendole: " Tuo padre ti ha detto che i negozi al mercoledì pomeriggio sono chiusi, hai capito, ti sei fatta convinta?".
Eh non ci credeva eh?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non l'ho vista.
> Forse non hai capito il mio discorso.
> Sarebbe bene che facessi uno sforzo per capirlo.


Altrimenti che mi capita?
Mi banni?
Mi disapprovi?
Vivi e lascia vivere Persa: ognuno è norma di sè stesso.


----------



## Mari' (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però io e lei abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto passionale sai?
> Immaginami con lei a 4 anni che le sbatto il musetto sulla saracinesca di un negozio dicendole: " Tuo padre ti ha detto che i negozi *al mercoledì pomeriggio sono chiusi*, hai capito, ti sei fatta convinta?".
> Eh non ci credeva eh?


... che mondo crudele


----------



## Mari' (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altrimenti che mi capita?
> *Mi banni?
> Mi disapprovi?*
> Vivi e lascia vivere Persa: ognuno è norma di sè stesso.




:updue: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altrimenti che mi capita?
> Mi banni?
> Mi disapprovi?
> Vivi e lascia vivere Persa: ognuno è norma di sè stesso.


 Io non faccio nulla sei tu che ti mostri come un padre da brividi e, se è vero, dovresti riflettere per il bene di tua figlia.


----------



## Fabry (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esse devono restare tali.
> Dopo aver letto tante e più storie del confessionale di tradi, mi manca sempre un anello. Esso è importantissimo per il libretto delle rules che con enormi difficoltà sto redigendo con la contessina.
> Il primo capitolo di questo libretto si intitola:
> FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...





ranatan ha detto:


> Dai...ma questo succede solo nei film. Mi sono sempre chiesta quanto stupidità puossa albergare in un essere umano per fare un errore del genere!




Succede anche quello, ricordo molto bene un utente del vecchio forum a cui capitò proprio questo.....galeotto fù il ritardo di un aereo e il cellulare scarico per cui non potè avvertire del suo ritorno anticipato....raccontò che era contento, alla sua lei piacevano le sorprese.
Quando arrivò a casa la sorpresa la ebbe lui....

Quindi Pince penso che nelle rules tu debba tenere conto della casualita, magari in minima parte ma anche quella puo far scoprire le marachelle


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Succede anche quello, ricordo molto bene un utente del vecchio forum a cui capitò proprio questo.....galeotto fù il ritardo di un aereo e il cellulare scarico per cui non potè avvertire del suo ritorno anticipato....raccontò che era contento, alla sua lei piacevano le sorprese.
> Quando arrivò a casa la sorpresa la ebbe lui....
> 
> Quindi Pince penso che nelle rules tu debba tenere conto della casualita, magari in minima parte ma anche quella puo far scoprire le marachelle


Grazie Fabry. Prendiamo nota. 
Del resto a me è successo di far saltare un matrimonio per una battuta in un bar..." Scemo torna casa prima la sera!"...cavoli lui lo fece. Ma io, ehm, non ne sapevo assolutamente nulla.
Un tizio con cui ebbi una discussione fatta così: lui mi diceva che era sbagliato permettere (sic) di lasciare la propria moglie andare a ballare con le amiche al venerdì, perchè lui sosteneva che le sposate che vogliono andare a ballare con le amiche è perchè si fanno degli uomini (sic) e non perchè amano ballare, ridere, scaricarsi un attimo. 
Lui però ogni santo venerdì stava fuori fino al mattino che le mogli stanno bene in casa. Del resto sono donne sposate.
Feci sta battuta. 

Non dimenticherò mai quella donna inferocita.
Venne in cerca di me al bar, e mi tempestò di domande. 
Come facevo io sapere che lei al venerdì sera si portava a casa l'amichetto?

Ehi e questo qua, come piangeva, mai visto una cosa del genere.
Ma cosa cazzo piangeva, che lui ne aveva combinate di tutti i colori.
Ma che gente mi dico.

Rules, allora, mai portarsi in casa l'amichetto.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non faccio nulla sei tu che ti mostri come un padre da brividi e, se è vero, dovresti riflettere per il bene di tua figlia.


Sempre a gettar merda addosso alla gente...
Sono stanco di riflettere...
Il bene di mia figlia?
Che io abbia sempre la forza e la costanza e la salute di darle le sostanze che servono a lei per vivere.
La sua vita è sua.
é la sua battaglia non la mia.
Cazzo, ho avuto una madre, che con il cacciavite ha passato la vita a piantarmi viti sul cervello per farmi diventare quello che lei riteneva fosse il mio bene. Basta.
Mia figlia è stata molto terapeutica per me.
Sono stanco di riflettere...
Cazzo...
Tutto è male, tutto è difficoltà, tutto è nevrosi, è psicosi, è mania, ossessione, sospetto, ombra, basta...
Io le devo fornire solo strumenti.
Poi che li adoperi come meglio crede.
Per fortuna Dio ha creato gli umani in un certo modo.
Per fortuna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sempre a gettar merda addosso alla gente...
> Sono stanco di riflettere...
> Il bene di mia figlia?
> Che io abbia sempre la forza e la costanza e la salute di darle le sostanze che servono a lei per vivere.
> ...


Se queste sono le tue intenzioni è meglio che rifletti su cosa le stai dando. E non stancarti di farlo, per lei.
Succede che per non riprodurre un modello nevrotico che si è subito se ne produca un altro altrettanto negativo.
Tutti commettiamo errori educativi e tendiamo a produrre relazioni inconsapevoli, ma l'importante è cercare di farne il meno possibile e sforzarci di non usare i figli per compensare nostre carenze o per trovare conferme.
Auguri.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Settembre 2010)

da tradita: l'ho scoperto perché ho controllato il telefonino (l'ho beccato più volte perché l'ho controllato più volte). La prima volta che ho controllato il telefonino è stato perché lui era strano, troppo strano, e una volta è uscito per scendere a prendere le sigarette al distributore sotto casa e mentre stava uscendo è tornato indietro per prendere il telefono e io mi sono insospettita e poi la notte quando dormiva sono andata a controllarlo. Poi da lì ho preso a controllare regolarmente perché ero diventata paranoica

da traditrice: non sono mai stata beccata. Mio marito comunque non ha mai controllato telefono, né portafoglio o altro


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie Fabry. Prendiamo nota.
> Del resto a me è successo di far saltare un matrimonio per una battuta in un bar..." Scemo torna casa prima la sera!"...cavoli lui lo fece. Ma io, ehm, non ne sapevo assolutamente nulla.
> Un tizio con cui ebbi una discussione fatta così: lui mi diceva che era sbagliato permettere (sic) di lasciare la propria moglie andare a ballare con le amiche al venerdì, perchè lui sosteneva che le sposate che vogliono andare a ballare con le amiche è perchè si fanno degli uomini (sic) e non perchè amano ballare, ridere, scaricarsi un attimo.
> Lui però ogni santo venerdì stava fuori fino al mattino che le mogli stanno bene in casa. Del resto sono donne sposate.
> ...


Questo mi sembra il minimo!!!
E c'era anche da pensarci????


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> da tradita: l'ho scoperto perché ho controllato il telefonino (l'ho beccato più volte perché l'ho controllato più volte). La prima volta che ho controllato il telefonino è stato perché lui era strano, troppo strano, e una volta è uscito per scendere a prendere le sigarette al distributore sotto casa e mentre stava uscendo è tornato indietro per prendere il telefono e io mi sono insospettita e poi la notte quando dormiva sono andata a controllarlo. Poi da lì ho preso a controllare regolarmente perché ero diventata paranoica
> 
> da traditrice: non sono mai stata beccata. Mio marito comunque non ha mai controllato telefono, né portafoglio o altro


Grazie.
Ma non è possibile che tuo marito controlli il tuo telefono di nascosto e se lo tenga per sè? Magari tira fuori la magagna quando meno te lo aspetti eh?
A tutt'oggi, io non so se lei sa o non sa, che cosa sa o non sa.
So solo una cosa: lei non è stupida.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra il minimo!!!
> E c'era anche da pensarci????


Sapessi....


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sapessi....


 
Preferisco non sapere....:unhappy:...non prima di avere il secchio di persa....:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Preferisco non sapere....:unhappy:...non prima di avere il secchio di persa....:unhappy:


 Pronto


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io posso permettermi certi lussi eh?
> Vuoi lurkare sul mio cellulare ? OK
> Ma fallo di nascosto, tientelo per te, e fa in modo che non ti becchi.
> Se ti becco: NON TE LA PERDONO.
> ...


ricapitolando. una ciavatina e lei non DEVE andare dall'avvocato perchè sennò lascia il marito sul lastrico separandosi e tu vai dall'avvocato perchè lei ti ha letto *gli* sm. ma sei di un patewtico, senza nessun valore e di una tristezza che va al di là dell'incomprensibile. quando si dice l'ipocrisia al ptere...eccoti qua...meriti un'applauso:up:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio più.
> Traduci.
> Cos'è A, y, x.
> Cioè la motivazione del tradimento è aver voglia di sesso orale, anal, posizioni diverse?
> ...


 zitta che voglio capire tutte le rules! non disturbare per favore...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Marcio nel senso che se io ho il pin ho qualcosa da nascondere e io ti ho spiegato le motivazioni per cui ce l'ho.
> Be se le trova un ragazzino fà scherzi di pessimo gusto, invia sms e vogliamo parlare degli mms.....?
> Ci arrivi adesso?


 spendendo soldi di suo? dai su...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ok tu. io ho molti numeri abbinati alle loro foto sia amiche che amici.
> mi risulterebbe molto sgradevole che qualcuno non onesto vedesse faccia e numero di cellulare di mie amiche


 ma su..uno sconosciuto che ha foto e numeri di sconosiuti/e che importa? va alla ricerca di costoro? ammazza...james bond non ha un ciufolo da fare allora...dai...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> ricapitolando. una ciavatina e lei non DEVE andare dall'avvocato perchè sennò lascia il marito sul lastrico separandosi e tu vai dall'avvocato perchè lei ti ha letto *gli* sm. ma sei di un patewtico, senza nessun valore e di una tristezza che va al di là dell'incomprensibile. quando si dice l'ipocrisia al ptere...eccoti qua...meriti un'applauso:up:


NO. Sono un uomo onesto.
Io ti dico come DIO nel Paradiso.
Tu di quella pianta non devi mangiare.
Io ti dico solo, se mi accorgo che hai guardato nel mio cellulare, è finita, non vorrò mai più avere a che fare con te.
Rules, mio caro.
Come le sue: " Se mi metti le mani addosso, non te la perdono!".
Se una persona dice, si si, la picchio tanto dopo mi perdona, NIET. 
Una ciavatina? Scemo, se lei si fa una ciavatina, di nascosto e io non lo verrò mai a sapere, che me ne frega a me? Basta che non mi porti a casa malattie no? Basta che non me lo dica, o che usi la ciavatina per farmi soffrire no?

Fidati, lei è stata furba e intelligente.
Quando si stava aprendo l'armadio delle scheletre, mi disse, aiutami a chiudere, non voglio assolutamente conoscere cosa c'è dentro.

Se ti perdi, tuo danno.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> zitta che voglio capire tutte le rules! non disturbare per favore...


Sul libro non sta scritto come "imbrogliare" le donne eh?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Coccole e tenerezza.
> Beh la più bella sberla della mia vita?
> Le dissi: "ok basta mi hai rotto sei una suora!".
> E lei con il broncio incazzata: " Non sono una suora, non sono una suora!".
> ...


 hai dimenticato di scrivere che eravate all'asilo nido.:carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sul libro non sta scritto come "imbrogliare" le donne eh?


 lo tieni tutto per te eh?:carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO. Sono un uomo onesto.
> Io ti dico come DIO nel Paradiso.
> Tu di quella pianta non devi mangiare.
> Io ti dico solo, se mi accorgo che hai guardato nel mio cellulare, è finita, non vorrò mai più avere a che fare con te.
> ...


 mi piacerebbe che una volta parlassi di quello che c'è scritto...e non spostare su un altro aspetto dell'argomento che non c'entra nulla..ma si sa..più fumo (e sono stato carino) spandi e più (e questo vale per gli stupidi) non si capisce
ci riesci?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
siamo in empatia:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa...dimenticavo....
> E' importante da quanti anni si è sposati, il voler parlare con un coniuge riguardo una particolare esigenza o che, non dovrebbe essere fatto a qualunque anno dal matrimonio?
> Cosa non hai capito del mio discorso?


Beh il nostro trattatello è rivolto alle persone sposate che vivono la noia del matrimonio capisci? Si parte tutti baldi e giovani con mille speranze, poi si cozza con il lato tristo del matrimonio.
Si inizia e sentirsi sfigati e vedere gli altri felici. Che fare?
Era dirti, Donna, convivi con un uomo, lava stira cucina ecc..ecc..ecc...e vediamo che paradiso.
Papale papale...
Se il matrimonio è il coronamento di un bellissimo sogno d'amore, come mai tanti si separano e male?
Stiamo studiando da bravi filosofi, un modello nuovo di coppia più consono ai tempi moderni e alla situazione contingente.
L'uomo contemporaneo è sborone, ma fragilissimo.
Oramai non può cacare bene se non ha un certo tipo di carta per pulirsi il culetto...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh il nostro trattatello è rivolto alle persone sposate che vivono la noia del matrimonio capisci? Si parte tutti baldi e giovani con mille speranze, poi si cozza con il lato tristo del matrimonio.
> Si inizia e sentirsi sfigati e vedere gli altri felici. Che fare?
> Era dirti, Donna, convivi con un uomo, lava stira cucina ecc..ecc..ecc...e vediamo che paradiso.
> Papale papale...
> ...


che non ti rendi conto che è quello che stai facendo tu, da quello che scrivi e propini


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pronto


 Oh benone, stavolta è arrivato in tempo! :carneval:



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sapessi....


Sarebbe?
Puoi esplicitarlo??




contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh il nostro trattatello è rivolto alle persone sposate che vivono la noia del matrimonio capisci? Si parte tutti baldi e giovani con mille speranze, poi si cozza con il lato tristo del matrimonio.
> Si inizia e sentirsi sfigati e vedere gli altri felici. Che fare?
> *Era dirti, Donna, convivi con un uomo, lava stira cucina ecc..ecc..ecc...e vediamo che paradiso.*
> Papale papale...
> ...


 Il giorno in cui andrò a convivere con un uomo, non gli stiro proprio un cazzo (magari questo si, con i dovuti modi ): a meno che non voglia le camicie più stropicciate di prima.:carneval:

Ho capito, dunque questo modo potrebbe essere applicato anche da coppie, e non dal singolo elemento della coppia...all'insaputa dell'altro?
Giusto? La cosa già mi garba di più così!!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oh benone, stavolta è arrivato in tempo! :carneval:
> 
> Sarebbe?
> Puoi esplicitarlo??
> ...


Allora come dice il Vangelo mettiti d'accordo prima con il tuo nemico. Che fai se lui si "aspetta" da te che gli stiri le camicie?
Guarda che è da lì che iniziano i conflitti eh? Il mariuolo pensa, " Si si dopo sposata la convinco io! Dicendole, se non me le stiri sei una pessima moglie!", se riesce a convincerti che non sei una brava moglie sei fottuta. Credici.

Ot, Chiara grazie dal profondo del mio cuore per quei due ovetti che mi hai passato, li ho messi nella torta ed essa è migliorata. Ne sai una più del diavolo! A intenditor poche parole.


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora come dice il Vangelo mettiti d'accordo prima con il tuo nemico. Che fai se lui si "aspetta" da te che gli stiri le camicie?
> Guarda che è da lì che iniziano i conflitti eh? Il mariuolo pensa, " Si si dopo sposata la convinco io! Dicendole, se non me le stiri sei una pessima moglie!", se riesce a convincerti che non sei una brava moglie sei fottuta. Credici.


 E' ovvio che per certe cose ci si metta d'accordo prima! Eh altrimenti che si fa la storia de "questo non è compito mio"? La conosci??

Se mio marito mi dovesse mai dire se "non mi stiri le camicie sei una pessima moglie"? Conte...*in via del tutto generale* ti dico: cogliona chi ci crede. 
*Ironicamente e per quel che mi riguarda*, faccio prima a convincerlo che non è bravo quanto il migliore amico...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' ovvio che per certe cose ci si metta d'accordo prima! Eh altrimenti che si fa la storia de "questo non è compito mio"? La conosci??
> 
> Se mio marito mi dovesse mai dire se "non mi stiri le camicie sei una pessima moglie"? Conte...*in via del tutto generale* ti dico: cogliona chi ci crede.
> *Ironicamente e per quel che mi riguarda*, faccio prima a convincerlo che non è bravo quanto il migliore amico...



Bravissima
Vedi che è importante avere l'amico del cuore?


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravissima
> Vedi che è importante avere l'amico del cuore?


 ma io mica parlavo del mio amico del cuore...parlavo del suo! :rotfl:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma io mica parlavo del mio amico del cuore...parlavo del suo! :rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> spendendo soldi di suo? dai su...


Scusa se il telefono non ha il pin chi lo trova spende i soldi tuoi non suoi finchè tu non blocchi il numero


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (4 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se il telefono non ha il pin chi lo trova spende i soldi tuoi non suoi finchè tu non blocchi il numero


 certo che la prima cosa che fa uno quando trova il cellulare è andare a vedere foto di sconosciuti, numeri di sconosciuti e fare scherzi al telefono con la scheda di qualcun'altro...troppi libri di fantascienza...mah!


----------



## Cat (4 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' ovvio che per certe cose ci si metta d'accordo prima! Eh altrimenti che si fa la storia de "questo non è compito mio"? La conosci??
> 
> Se mio marito mi dovesse mai dire se "non mi stiri le camicie sei una pessima moglie"? Conte...*in via del tutto generale* ti dico: cogliona chi ci crede.
> *Ironicamente e per quel che mi riguarda*, faccio prima a convincerlo che non è bravo quanto il migliore amico...


 

A volte non si usa la frase diretta ma metodi subloli per fareti sentire puori luogo e incapace.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma io mica parlavo del mio amico del cuore...parlavo del suo! :rotfl:


Orco, qua non è mai finita.
Dobbiamo fare un capitoletto su come comportarsi se l'amico del cuore è anche amico del marito. Uffa qua finiremo peggio di Shopenhauer...Il tradimento come volontà e rappresentazione.
O sento che finirà come in Oltre la linea di Heidegger.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> A volte non si usa la frase diretta ma metodi subloli per fareti sentire puori luogo e incapace.


Suppongo
Ma io sono mamo eh?
El mona della situazion


----------



## Cat (4 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Suppongo
> Ma io sono mamo eh?
> El mona della situazion


 
della serie che paghi la colf che ti stiri le "camise?"


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> certo che la prima cosa che fa uno quando trova il cellulare è andare a vedere foto di sconosciuti, numeri di sconosciuti e fare scherzi al telefono con la scheda di qualcun'altro...troppi libri di fantascienza...mah!


No è successo a mio figlio, l'ha perso al parco l'hanno trovato dei ragazzini e prima che bloccassi il numero il credito era esaurito e avevano mandato mms poco "carini" a numeri che aveva in rubrica tra cui una delle sue insegnanti........odio la fantascienza


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2010)

Cat ha detto:


> A volte non si usa la frase diretta ma metodi subloli per fareti sentire puori luogo e incapace.


Certo, per questo ho scritto _ironicamente_ e _faccio prima a convincerlo_ 
Comunque hai ragione, sono d'accordo.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Orco, qua non è mai finita.
> *Dobbiamo fare un capitoletto su come comportarsi se l'amico del cuore è anche amico del marito.* Uffa qua finiremo peggio di Shopenhauer...Il tradimento come volontà e rappresentazione.
> O sento che finirà come in Oltre la linea di Heidegger.


 :rotfl: :rotfl:
Eh beh...basta dirlo eh!!! Eh...tu non specifici, io che ne so?
Ne pensi una più del traditore medio! :carneval:


----------

